# 2020 - Ohio - Spring



## sb

Let's start with this Ohio thread for the great year opening up to us!


----------



## sb

I like doing some scouting in the winter; good visibility and some old 'shrooms like Hen of the Woods or Maitake, or Lions Mane still hanging on --though inedible -- telling me where to look this next fall.

It becomes a cumulative experience making you better and more productive with each year's passing.


----------



## Kokomorel

It won’t be long I’ll be out there looking for antler sheds and scouting good luck shrooming this is my new hood emblem


----------



## wade

sb said:


> I like doing some scouting in the winter; good visibility and some old 'shrooms like Hen of the Woods or Maitake, or Lions Mane still hanging on --though inedible -- telling me where to look this next fall.
> 
> It becomes a cumulative experience making you better and more productive with each year's passing.


Yes.. likewise Robinbluebird , Chewy and Me love a few good winter days in the woods ..finding things


----------



## adamrichard

I'm from Northeast Ohio, but I'll be in the Athens area April 10-12. How possible do you think it might be to find some morels around that time?


----------



## sb

That's right at my normal date of first find for central OH, so. . . spend some time in the woods when you're in the Athens area, mid April.


----------



## adamrichard

sb said:


> That's right at my normal date of first find for central OH, so. . . spend some time in the woods when you're in the Athens area, mid April.


Awesome! I appreciate the info. Last year was my first time hunting for mushrooms and I had a blast. I'm really looking forward to getting back out there.


----------



## sb

Last year I got over to Athens County, OH once, on the 27th of April (below pic) and many of the Morels we got were 12 to 15 days old. SO . . . you have good reason to be excited about your chances.


----------



## sb

Don't forget to enjoy the splendor of Springtime afterwards too!


----------



## sb

@Kokomorel Hey Kokomorel . . . what's the best way to affix my Chanterelle-hunt, hood-ornament from last year to the hood of my mushroommobile?


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> @Kokomorel Hey Kokomorel . . . what's the best way to affix my Chanterelle-hunt, hood-ornament from last year to the hood of my mushroommobile?
> 
> View attachment 24252


Use some shroomglue nice rack you pick up . I picked up this half rack last spring


----------



## jdaniels313

sb said:


> Don't forget to enjoy the splendor of Springtime afterwards too!
> 
> View attachment 24250


Now that's the way to end a day of hunting! Good luck this season sb!


----------



## jdaniels313

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 24254
> View attachment 24256
> 
> Use some shroomglue nice rack you pick up . I picked up this half rack last spring


With an antler on only one side of the hood your car might do circles! lol. Good Luck to you too this season Kokomorel!


----------



## redfred

So Sb, does your mushroommobile run on rinse water??? I like Kokomorel suggestion of shroomglue and plan to look for some at my local hardware store.. I was thinking crazy glue, seems better suited for such a project.... ps..is that a redbud I see blooming in that photo?? A good sign for morel hunting...


----------



## sb

redfred - yep, redbud, just starting to open. you got it.

It made me feel good again, just looking at that Athens County, OH, Morel Hunt Pic from last spring.

While I'm at it, redfred . . . are you ready to rob some banks again this year? . . . we can't have a redo of "Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid" because I've already been to Bolivia. . . . and I'm too old to die young! Ha! ha! ha! Ahhhh!

Wha-da-ya suggest? . . . Wait . . . . that's right . . . there are Morel Mushrooms in Bolivia!


----------



## jdaniels313

sb said:


> @Kokomorel Hey Kokomorel . . . what's the best way to affix my Chanterelle-hunt, hood-ornament from last year to the hood of my mushroommobile?
> 
> View attachment 24252


Hey sb, if you wanna get a laugh, look at the blacktail skull I found last year. (I better get there before the squirrels & rats huh?!) lol


----------



## sb

That was a bunch of calcium starved critters chewing there!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Oddly enough, I have never found a shed antler. And I spend plenty of time out there. I have found a pretty complete skull with both small antlers attached. Here's a neat little twist in Ohio game law, or at least used to be. If you find one of these, you need to "check it in" with the DOW, in order to "reduce it to possession"! I didn't realize that until years later, so I never bothered. I guess I'm an outlaw!


----------



## jdaniels313

shroomsearcher said:


> Oddly enough, I have never found a shed antler. And I spend plenty of time out there. I have found a pretty complete skull with both small antlers attached. Here's a neat little twist in Ohio game law, or at least used to be. If you find one of these, you need to "check it in" with the DOW, in order to "reduce it to possession"! I didn't realize that until years later, so I never bothered. I guess I'm an outlaw!


Don't get me started on 'weird game' laws! We're in CA. where they banned the use of lead ammo state wide, even for varmints! You can't pick up a pine cone or a branch without a paid for permit. That makes pretty much everyone out here an outlaw!


----------



## wade

and to Everyone
Don't get ME!! started on OutL....
Actually Too Late.......
You Damm Right !! We better all gotta lil
Outlaw .. Outrageous.. Outdoorsman in us ..or.... isn't it really Our Freedom in us..
This Land is Your Land This Land Is My Land.... Long as i ain't Hurting or Cheating Any Animals , People, Person or Property!!
i will Walk in the Woods and Feilds Having an Absolutely Wonderful and Amazing Time Whenever and Wherever, i have the need or Feel'n For it....
its just Natural to do so..
and its No Wonder that its ....







Our Constitutional Right, that a Man be Allowed to Work within His Calling..
again i say; its Only Natural
Them Woods is a Calling Us
and .. We are Goin...
Thank You God and Mother Nature
for Get'n Together and Making such an
Extraordinary Place and Time for Us all to Share Together


----------



## redfred

sb said:


> redfred - yep, redbud, just starting to open. you got it.
> 
> It made me feel good again, just looking at that Athens County, OH, Morel Hunt Pic from last spring.
> 
> While I'm at it, redfred . . . are you ready to rob some banks again this year? . . . we can't have a redo of "Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid" because I've already been to Bolivia. . . . and I'm too old to die young! Ha! ha! ha! Ahhhh!
> 
> Wha-da-ya suggest? . . . Wait . . . . that's right . . . there are Morel Mushrooms in Bolivia!


I’m all up for that trip... Pick a date,figure how far south we need to go to find morels. We could search for morels by day banks by night and just keep heading north.. Of course we would never keep the money but hide it in different tree stumps or knot holes we found along the way. Sounds like a plan....ps. Just kidding about not keeping the money but you never know who is listening in.


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> and to Everyone
> Don't get ME!! started on OutL....
> Actually Too Late.......
> You Damm Right !! We better all gotta lil
> Outlaw .. Outrageous.. Outdoorsman in us ..or.... isn't it really Our Freedom in us..
> This Land is Your Land This Land Is My Land.... Long as i ain't Hurting or Cheating Any Animals , People, Person or Property!!
> i will Walk in the Woods and Feilds Having an Absolutely Wonderful and Amazing Time Whenever and Wherever, i have the need or Feel'n For it....
> its just Natural to do so..
> and its No Wonder that its ....
> View attachment 24278
> Our Constitutional Right, that a Man be Allowed to Work within His Calling..
> again i say; its Only Natural
> Them Woods is a Calling Us
> and .. We are Goin...
> Thank You God and Mother Nature
> for Get'n Together and Making such an
> Extraordinary Place and Time for Us all to Share Together


I couldn't agree more Wade!


----------



## wade

Now All of us ...Knowing that any prediction is just a Guess.. coupled with information and Our past seasons to compare it to...
Still i Feel compelled to post that...
from what i see and am Feeling is !!!
This looks like the Making of a Very Normal Season for Everyone of Us
from South and all the Way Northward
as Our Progression Pop Pop Pops.
but we just don't Really know, do we
as for what is Certain;
*The Mystery and Our Love of the Hunt
Will Always Be....
and in My Head and Heart I'm again and always, Waiting, Watching and Scouting and Hoping and Hunting & Hunting & Hunting, BELIEVEING and Knowing that one of these Seasons We Will all find Ourselves...
Out There Standing right in the middle of the Biggest Popping FLUSH of Morels and Fungi
that any of Us alive today have Ever seen..
" The Hundred Year Hunt "
" The Hundred Year Hunt "
" The Hundred Year Hunt "
i Remember My Great Grandad talking about it when i was just a Boy...
There were So.. So Many Morels its all They ate for Months... Any a Place They would step in the woods..
Morels Were Everywhere...
i Believe and am sure this Same ..
" Hundred Year Hunt "
will happen again in Our Time....
i Expect it.. i Have a Love for it..
" I Won't Know if I Don't Go "
So i keep Hunting....


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> Now All of us ...Knowing that any prediction is just a Guess.. coupled with information and Our past seasons to compare it to...
> Still i Feel compelled to post that...
> from what i see and am Feeling is !!!
> This looks like the Making of a Very Normal Season for Everyone of Us
> from South and all the Way Northward
> as Our Progression Pop Pop Pops.
> but we just don't Really know, do we
> as for what is Certain;
> *The Mystery and Our Love of the Hunt
> Will Always Be....
> and in My Head and Heart I'm again and always, Waiting, Watching and Scouting and Hoping and Hunting & Hunting & Hunting, BELIEVEING and Knowing that one of these Seasons We Will all find Ourselves...
> Out There Standing right in the middle of the Biggest Popping FLUSH of Morels and Fungi
> that any of Us alive today have Ever seen..
> " The Hundred Year Hunt "
> " The Hundred Year Hunt "
> " The Hundred Year Hunt "
> i Remember My Great Grandad talking about it when i was just a Boy...
> There were So.. So Many Morels its all They ate for Months... Any Place a They would step in the woods..
> Morels Were Everywhere...
> i Believe and am sure this Same ..
> " Hundred Year Hunt "
> will happen again in Our Time....
> i Expect it.. i Have a Love for it..
> " I Won't Know if I Don't Go "
> So i keep Hunting....


Spoken with true passion Wade! I hope it's THIS year for you guys. Good Luck to y'all!


----------



## wade

@jdaniels313 
Thank You...
what's goin on in your area?


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> @jdaniels313
> Thank You...
> what's goin on in your area?


Well, the temperatures have been right but we've had no rain since the beginning of January. I went out this weekend with high hopes but only found a couple "leaverites". (as in 'leave 'er right there') I'm continuing with a positive attitude though! At least the fishing has been good here!


----------



## shroomsearcher

True, we can never truly know how it's going to be. Last year seemed to be setting up perfectly, and I found some, but nothing like what I hoped for. Had to hike long and hard for them, but did uncover some new spots, so that was good. Hoping for good things this year. Good luck all.


----------



## wade

Howdy John @JohnS42
and to Any New Folks on Here.
We Welcome You to Enjoy and be Happy.
so..if you will go or have now gone back a few years and begin reading forward till present..
you be finding yourself self..
as if you are almost out there living and learning and exploring and enjoying right beside all of us Awesome Caracters..
Woodsman Outdoorsman Naturalist
self Reliant Last of the Frontiersmen..
its an Everything Read...
a Novel, a Poem, a Love story,
an Adventure, a Hunters log, and a Drama
a Comedy, a Documentary..
its Also a Family with a Love for the Hunt
its a Legacy..and its More.. its Anything and its Everything..
and any Questions that anyone has are already Answered in all our Pages and Postings Past...
After Reading You Should Feel Good..
You Will Know Us..
just all Good Good.. And Win Win
So John ...Read Read... Enjoy Enjoy
then Come back and Join in with us
and then Ask Questions..
Many of Us have Hunted, Hundreds and Hundreds again of Miles Loving looking Enjoying Learning.. Finding Morels and Other Fungi... and we are all good Friendly Folks here...
and We will Help You John..
Still i think Yourself putting in the Efforts Reading up to date Local and in near by States
is of the First and Most Help with Benefits you can gain in No other way.
go back John.. go back a few years
and Read who we are and where we've been .. Then Join in With us Now..
@JohnS42
Thank You Sir
from Wade..


----------



## morelseeeker

Does anyone know what happened to Scott Daytonish? It was all of his insults and accusations that egged me on to become a much better mushroom forager.


----------



## jim33

morelseeeker said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Scott Daytonish? It was all of his insults and accusations that egged me on to become a much better mushroom forager.


Unfortunately he got sick and passed away. Always liked seeing what he was getting into. This site has changed tremendously. I really miss seeing some of the posters of years ago. Was always paying attention to them. Always liked seeing Pedro’s post back in the day too.


----------



## pedro

I went to Scott"s viewing. When he first got started hunting we got together quite often. He is missed. There were several of his friends at the viewing and I finally had the chance to meet the people behind the handles. They shared a lot of stories.


----------



## wade

@morelseeeker @jim33 @pedro
and all of Yall who knew this Good Man and Friend you speak of...
"Scott Daytonish" whom passed away.
i did not know him...
still, its nice and hurts me, bitter sweet
to here you speak of him.
He must have really Loved being here with Yall.
For All of Our Loved Ones that have passed 
I Hope We Can Hunt Together Again 
Someday Elsewhere.....


----------



## morelseeeker

wade said:


> @morelseeeker @jim33 @pedro
> and all of Yall who knew this Good Man and Friend you speak of...
> "Scott Daytonish" whom passed away.
> i did not know him...
> still, its nice and hurts me, bitter sweet
> to here you speak of him.
> He must have really Loved being here with Yall.
> For All of Our Loved Ones that have passed
> I Hope We Can Hunt Together Again
> Someday Elsewhere.....


I met up with Scott twice and went shrooming. I remember he used to run through the woods. He was a kook and fun to be around. I hope he didn't die from any kind of mushrooms.


----------



## morelseeeker

Went out this weekend to scout an area that used to be private but now is public. It looked like a very good place and I believe it will become one of my favorite places. Although I didn't expect to find anything I did find a scarlet cup.


----------



## cwlake

morelseeeker said:


> Went out this weekend to scout an area that used to be private but now is public. It looked like a very good place and I believe it will become one of my favorite places. Although I didn't expect to find anything I did find a scarlet cup.


I've heard others say that where you find scarlet cups, there a morels nearby!


----------



## KodiaksMama

Better get it tagged by DNR if you're going to display it. They're serious about that stuff.


----------



## morelseeeker

KodiaksMama said:


> Better get it tagged by DNR if you're going to display it. They're serious about that stuff.


?


----------



## morelseeeker

cwlake said:


> I've heard others say that where you find scarlet cups, there a morels nearby!


The location where I found that scarlet cup looked like a good place for blacks.


----------



## shroomsearcher

morelseeeker said:


> The location where I found that scarlet cup looked like a good place for blacks.


What would you suggest as a "good place for blacks". Never found one.


----------



## sharpsbarn99

Hey Ohio foragers! Looking forward to the 2020 season in the mushroom woods. Still a few weeks to go, but it's a good time to hit the woods and scope out potential spots before the itty bitty baby morels pop. 

We'll see what the coming weeks of weather hold for us, but the warm (lack of) winter makes me suspect an early start to our season in SW Ohio. I have found big yellows and grays as early as April 1 down here, while finding fresh blacks at the same time in NKY. It really is a strange little zone in the Cincinnati area. BUT, who knows??? If we get a late cold snap comes, all bets are off!

I'm excited to take a couple of first timers out to show them how to do it the right way. Can't wait to see everyone's finds!


----------



## Kym

I see someone found nice size blacks in Southern Indiana! Almost time!!!


----------



## morelsxs

May I ask where you saw this?


----------



## cwlake

shroomsearcher said:


> What would you suggest as a "good place for blacks". Never found one.


 I find them mostly near large tulip poplars and stumps of poplars. the ground cover is usually bare leaves. they are usually up 2 weeks before yellows. they are hard to see cause they blend into the leaves very well. I had a patch that grew in the same spot around a big black cherry tree for 6-8 years. they never got very big but I could get a hundred or more. If you find them, they will usually be back in the same area for a few years or more.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I know where there are a few tulip poplars, although they are not very common around here. I check them when I'm near them, but have never found anything.


----------



## Kym

morelsxs said:


> May I ask where you saw this?


It was posted on the Morel sightings map 2020.


----------



## wheelinohio

Kym said:


> It was posted on the Morel sightings map 2020.


I am in a wheelchair, looking for flat land around Cincinnati to hunt, anyone knows some flat areas let me know, thanks


----------



## morelsxs

Kym said:


> It was posted on the Morel sightings map 2020.


Thanks Kym!


----------



## pedro

greencastonline.com/tools/soil-temperature is a good reference site


----------



## wade

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

and to Anyone and Everyone ..

You Should Alteady Know Better ..

** So Don't Even Try to Stop Me **

Get Your Stealth On Yall !!


----------



## pedro

I am bored so I have been reading about mushrooms. here is a reference site which will enlighten you about morels mushroomexpert.com/morchellaceae.html


----------



## david oakes

morelseeeker said:


> I met up with Scott twice and went shrooming. I remember he used to run through the woods. He was a kook and fun to be around. I hope he didn't die from any kind of mushrooms.


Every year my first skillet is dedicated to Scott. The old timers on here taught me a lot over the years.. He is for sure missed. Hope everybody has a fun and safe year.... SOUTHERN OHIO has started..


----------



## sb

david oakes - thanks for the tribute to Scott. I appreciated him from our exchanges -- even as I never met him in person.
Have you found morels in OH this spring?


----------



## MorelMe330

Nice sunny day today. The itch is getting stronger.


----------



## david oakes

sb said:


> david oakes - thanks for the tribute to Scott. I appreciated him from our exchanges -- even as I never met him in person.
> Have you found morels in OH this spring?


sb, i haven't started to look yet. Seen pictures from sohio and a few local pictures. One local had a few small greys w blacks mix in. End the week should be big enough to pick.




MorelMe330 said:


> Nice sunny day today. The itch is getting stronger.[/QUOT


----------



## parrothead

Type in Morels of Indiana Facebook. You dont have to be a FB member to look. Lots of finds already.


----------



## Kym

They are starting to come up around the Dayton area. Small, but growing


----------



## wade

Kym said:


> They are starting to come up around the Dayton area. Small, but growing


Amazing Thanks for Reporting @Kym


----------



## msmd

Kym said:


> They are starting to come up around the Dayton area. Small, but growing


Thanks, Kym. My sister is checking Logan County today.


----------



## sharpsbarn99

Wow! Been busy getting the gardens started, and it would seem the season is upon me. Got a call from a friend in Northern KY today. He's picking blacks. I was going to keep out of my main patch until next weekend, but I got to go and see what I can see!


----------



## msmd

None in Logan County yesterday. Plenty of moisture, but ground temps. too low. Happy Hunting!


----------



## dcohio

FYI, found 3 small blacks on Thursday, 03/26/2020, in Preble County. Just an update.


----------



## Khanson

sharpsbarn99 said:


> Wow! Been busy getting the gardens started, and it would seem the season is upon me. Got a call from a friend in Northern KY today. He's picking blacks. I was going to keep out of my main patch until next weekend, but I got to go and see what I can see!


I saw a report of blacks in preble county! Getting the itch!


----------



## Khanson

SOUTHWEST OHIO FINDS - none yet but looking? Ground temp is 50 degrees! I read that anything over 46 is game? Any more info would be appreciated!


----------



## Buzz the shroomer

wade said:


> Howdy John @JohnS42
> and to Any New Folks on Here.
> We Welcome You to Enjoy and be Happy.
> so..if you will go or have now gone back a few years and begin reading forward till present..
> you be finding yourself self..
> as if you are almost out there living and learning and exploring and enjoying right beside all of us Awesome Caracters..
> Woodsman Outdoorsman Naturalist
> self Reliant Last of the Frontiersmen..
> its an Everything Read...
> a Novel, a Poem, a Love story,
> an Adventure, a Hunters log, and a Drama
> a Comedy, a Documentary..
> its Also a Family with a Love for the Hunt
> its a Legacy..and its More.. its Anything and its Everything..
> and any Questions that anyone has are already Answered in all our Pages and Postings Past...
> After Reading You Should Feel Good..
> You Will Know Us..
> just all Good Good.. And Win Win
> So John ...Read Read... Enjoy Enjoy
> then Come back and Join in with us
> and then Ask Questions..
> Many of Us have Hunted, Hundreds and Hundreds again of Miles Loving looking Enjoying Learning.. Finding Morels and Other Fungi... and we are all good Friendly Folks here...
> and We will Help You John..
> Still i think Yourself putting in the Efforts Reading up to date Local and in near by States
> is of the First and Most Help with Benefits you can gain in No other way.
> go back John.. go back a few years
> and Read who we are and where we've been .. Then Join in With us Now..
> @JohnS42
> Thank You Sir
> from Wade..





wade said:


> I Will Hunt..!
> 
> We Will Hunt..!
> 
> I Will Hunt..!
> 
> We Will Hunt..!
> 
> We Will Hunt..!
> 
> We Will Hunt..!
> 
> I Will Hunt..!
> 
> and to Anyone and Everyone ..
> 
> You Should Alteady Know Better ..
> 
> ** So Don't Even Try to Stop Me **
> 
> Get Your Stealth On Yall !!


----------



## Buzz the shroomer

Man, this site and the pictures have just ramped up my eagerness to get 'em. We still got a couple weeks here in Southern Lower Michigan, but so far the weather is looking great. Rain, occasional sun, temps around 50-ish to 60-ish...so close...just ...not...quite...time! Love seeing peoples finds, and reading the comments! Good luck!


----------



## Buzz the shroomer

Khanson said:


> SOUTHWEST OHIO FINDS - none yet but looking? Ground temp is 50 degrees! I read that anything over 46 is game? Any more info would be appreciated!


I always heard that a week or two of 60 ground temp was key, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Cj D

About 15 years ago I started checking soil temps 4"-6" in depth. Morels started to grow when soil temps for a couple of days were between 50-55 degrees. Never found any growing in ground temps lower than that in my hunting areas. Morels stop growing when ground temps hit low 60's from what I've read.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Was out today and saw some forsythia starting to bloom. Won't be long, but we still have a little ways to go. Hitting a cold snap for a while. Lows in the mid-30's, highs not much above 50. Thursday night is supposed to be in mid-20's! This is why we're always the last in the state to get going. NE Ohio.


----------



## Zabz

Every year I think it's going to be an early year, then the cold comes back from the grave like a bad horror movie.

Which only means I blabber on and obsess about it to everyone more and more until I'm actually out trying to track the bastards down! ( NE ohio here also)


----------



## jpfootball57

Starting Friday, nighttime temps in 50s and daytime in 70s!!! They are going to start popping like crazy in southern Ohio! I love this time of year. Nothin clears the mind during a global pandemic like a fried batch of fresh morels!


----------



## Inthewild

shroomsearcher said:


> Was out today and saw some forsythia starting to bloom. Won't be long, but we still have a little ways to go. Hitting a cold snap for a while. Lows in the mid-30's, highs not much above 50. Thursday night is supposed to be in mid-20's! This is why we're always the last in the state to get going. NE Ohio.


@shroomsearcher

Like I've always been told and believe: no matter how bad you have it, some have it worse. I'm stuck (actually love the seasons) in Wisconsin. I go through 60-90 days of this agony. Enjoy the search!!!! Stay Safe


----------



## Bonsai

adamrichard said:


> I'm from Northeast Ohio, but I'll be in the Athens area April 10-12. How possible do you think it might be to find some morels around that time?


Id say pretty good


----------



## shroomsearcher

jpfootball57 said:


> Starting Friday, nighttime temps in 50s and daytime in 70s!!! They are going to start popping like crazy in southern Ohio! I love this time of year. Nothin clears the mind during a global pandemic like a fried batch of fresh morels!


That's the ticket!


----------



## John Wasko

shroomsearcher said:


> Was out today and saw some forsythia starting to bloom. Won't be long, but we still have a little ways to go. Hitting a cold snap for a while. Lows in the mid-30's, highs not much above 50. Thursday night is supposed to be in mid-20's! This is why we're always the last in the state to get going. NE Ohio.


Last week of April / first week of May is usually peak for me in NE Ohio.


----------



## vonibon

Hello everyone! Just joined this site today and have so many questions! We’re located in Central Ohio area just east of Columbus. We’ve never hunted morels but we live on just over 45 acres of land. Its mostly open land with a small (7 acres) of woods. The trees are mostly maple and cherry but there are also walnut, sassafras, hickory, ash, elm, oak, locust. There is a lot of shale rock in the soil. We’ve walked the southern facing woods and haven’t seen any morels. There is also so much leaf coverage in the woods. Is it possible there aren’t any morels growing in the woods? Would the leaves be hiding them or should the be strong enough to push up through them and visible. Also, what color morels should we be looking for at this time of year? Really hoping we haven’t missed the season. We have a few ponds on the land as well. Do they grow near those? Anywhere else we should check? Appreciate any help or tips!


----------



## thehuntress

Went to our regular spots in Muskingum County today and hunted for 4 hours but got skunked. Still a great day to be walking in the woods. We are thinking at least a week before they are up there.


----------



## sharpsbarn99

On the board in Clermont County!


----------



## edgemre

Went to a spot I've found them over the past few years. Small Grey's are up and growing. Last year I found them same spot about the same size April 11. So looks like we may be about a week ahead of last year. 
Greene county


----------



## shroomsearcher

John Wasko said:


> Last week of April / first week of May is usually peak for me in NE Ohio.


That's been my usual experience. Daytime temps have been decent, but it gets down near freezing every night. That doesn't let the soil warm up very well. Still haven't seen a dandelion anywhere, even though the grass is growing like topsy, and I'm going to cut tomorrow! Soil temps still in the upper 40's. Not going to get morels in those temps.


----------



## gutterman

shroomsearcher said:


> That's been my usual experience. Daytime temps have been decent, but it gets down near freezing every night. That doesn't let the soil warm up very well. Still haven't seen a dandelion anywhere, even though the grass is growing like topsy, and I'm going to cut tomorrow! Soil temps still in the upper 40's. Not going to get morels in those temps.


 Soil temps above 46 degrees produce morels that’s when blacks get going. Yeah not gonna be into greys and yellows but definitely morels around. Place I’ve picked 24 already has 5 day soil temp average of 47. Greys and yellows start popping 50-60 degrees. Anything more than 60 degree ground temps and what’s out of ground will burn up fast and it’s past the point of throwing new flushes.


----------



## wade

sharpsbarn99 said:


> View attachment 27034
> View attachment 27036
> On the board in Clermont County!


Thank You for Reporting in to all of us


----------



## shroomsearcher

Beautiful day here in NE Ohio. Sunny all day with a high in the mid 60's. Cut grass for the first time this year. In a tee shirt! 

Took a soil temp reading mid-afternoon, and it was 48*, so still a little short of things getting going. Forsythia are blooming, magnolias are starting. No dandelions yet, and no apple trees. Out problem is the same as it always is, really cold nights. It was near freezing last night! We need nights in the upper 40's to around 50 to really get things cooking.


----------



## Cj D

Hi there vonibon. I find most of my morels around dying elm tree's(bark peeling off the tree because it has Dutch Elm Disease spread by the elm bark beetle.) and dying ash trees. On the ash trees you will see small holes throughout the trunk of the tree due to the ash borer beetle. Also around live poplar and oak trees. Greys and yellows around elms. Yellows around ash. You should have shrooms. One of best spots has shale rock and it's moist with a good mixture of clay and sand. The small grays you my have to search the leaf clutter. The bigger greys and yellow will push there way through the leaves and stick out like a sore thumb. Soil temps should be a least 50 degrees for a 3-5 days. You are on the rite track south hill sides first. Then any were in between. North hill sides last. Blacks first,hard to find. Small grays then larger grays and yellows last. I'm in NE Ohio found my first black April 15 last year. About 4days later small greys. Started finding larger grays and yellows on the 25. Season last 3-4weeks depending on the weather. I'm going down around Athens Ohio the 10-12. I'll let you know if I find any. Keep checking your land and the trees I mentioned above. Your season just getting started down there. Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dhunter

wade said:


> Thank You for Reporting in to all of us


Did you get out hunting this weekend Wade.


----------



## wade

did not... but just this very minute .im finally getting a change of my circumstances. ..so if i Manage this lucky break right. .and Patiently..
I will be in the Woods real soon
looking like on Tuesdays


----------



## Thru hiker

thehuntress said:


> Went to our regular spots in Muskingum County today and hunted for 4 hours but got skunked. Still a great day to be walking in the woods. We are thinking at least a week before they are up there.


I hunted my spots in noble county on Saturday with the same results as you. May apples and fiddle heads barely showing. Definitely early in that area. Good luck


----------



## L.M.

.
I found several small grey morels today about 6 miles east of Peebles, beside a large sycamore tree along a gravel road. They grow in the same spot-- in the leaves, grass and gravel, about a foot from the edge of the road every year like clockwork. I'm letting them grow and I'm checking them again in three days. How long do you think I should wait...?


----------



## jpfootball57

L.M. said:


> .
> I found several small grey morels today about 6 miles east of Peebles, beside a large sycamore tree along a gravel road. They grow in the same spot-- in the leaves, grass and gravel, about a foot from the edge of the road every year like clockwork. I'm letting them grow and I'm checking them again in three days. How long do you think I should wait...?


I would cover with a few leaves and let them grow at least 4-5 more days. Especially if there is rain and warm temps in the forecast !.......many times I have let small greys/yellows grow for a week or more doing this and they do just fine. ....only thing to consider is if there is an extremely hot and dry forecast and in that case monitor and pic before they dry out. Hope this helps


----------



## L.M.

jpfootball57 said:


> I would cover with a few leaves and let them grow at least 4-5 more days. Especially if there is rain and warm temps in the forecast !.......many times I have let small greys/yellows grow for a week or more doing this and they do just fine. ....only thing to consider is if there is an extremely hot and dry forecast and in that case monitor and pic before they dry out. Hope this helps


.
Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try that. Have you found any so far this year? Where are you?


----------



## sb

*Franklin County - Central OH
*
The first Black Morels of the season for me today, Sunday. These beautiful 23 Black Morels, on the cutting board for cleaning, are what I brought home from about 30 I found.










As this was the 8th consecutive year (since 2013) for Blacks in the same spot along the creek that goes behind my house, I knew to go there . . . and go slow. No, I mean real sl-o-o-o-w.

Still they were hard to see. There's one at each end of the knife, below.
Yea . . . and that's for larger ones.









For smaller ones, like this below, as I found them by scanning with my eyeballs about 2 ft above the ground, then I just covered them with leaves for next weeks visit.









Before I "Eat Them Up--Yum!!" I placed the best specimens on aluminum foil or in a jar to get spore prints. There is a Morel under each bowl--hopefully releasing spores onto the aluminum foil.

Later, I'm going to grow some mycellium and put it in the back yard along the fence that is about 30 feet from the same brook that I got these blacks from, just 1/2 mile away. 

So, the hope is they are sufficiently niche-acclimated that they may find it hospitable & grow in my back yard semi-wild garden area. Maybe where I do composting as there is lots of litter on the ground. That's my hope. That's my story.

Good hunting to you all!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I wish you luck with that. There's a place I know for ramps in a creek bottom. It's all the most wonderful sandy loam soil that you can imagine! You'd think there would be shrooms, but other than one log that had chickens for 2-3 years and then crapped out, I've found nothing! I figure I have to be doing something wrong. Getting ready to go down there for a look since others are reporting that ramps are up, but it's a creek bottom. A cold sink. Things usually run a little later down there.


----------



## jpfootball57

I do most of my hunting in Brown county/southern ohio LM. Will start looking hard Thursday and won’t let up till May or so. .......I’m very interested to see how your experiment turns out SB.


----------



## wade

sb said:


> *Franklin County - Central OH
> *
> The first Black Morels of the season for me today, Sunday. These beautiful 23 Black Morels, on the cutting board for cleaning, are what I brought home from about 30 I found.
> 
> View attachment 27236
> 
> 
> As this was the 8th consecutive year (since 2013) for Blacks in the same spot along the creek that goes behind my house, I knew to go there . . . and go slow. No, I mean real sl-o-o-o-w.
> 
> Still they were hard to see. There's one at each end of the knife, below.
> Yea . . . and that's for larger ones.
> View attachment 27242
> 
> 
> For smaller ones, like this below, as I found them by scanning with my eyeballs about 2 ft above the ground, then I just covered them with leaves for next weeks visit.
> View attachment 27244
> 
> 
> Before I "Eat Them Up--Yum!!" I placed the best specimens on aluminum foil or in a jar to get spore prints. There is a Morel under each bowl--hopefully releasing spores onto the aluminum foil.
> 
> Later, I'm going to grow some mycellium and put it in the back yard along the fence that is about 30 feet from the same brook that I got these blacks from, just 1/2 mile away.
> 
> So, the hope is they are sufficiently niche-acclimated that they may find it hospitable & grow in my back yard semi-wild garden area. Maybe where I do composting as there is lots of litter on the ground. That's my hope. That's my story.
> 
> Good hunting to you all!
> 
> View attachment 27246


oh..My those are some Beautiful Colors


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> *Franklin County - Central OH
> *
> The first Black Morels of the season for me today, Sunday. These beautiful 23 Black Morels, on the cutting board for cleaning, are what I brought home from about 30 I found.
> 
> View attachment 27236
> 
> 
> As this was the 8th consecutive year (since 2013) for Blacks in the same spot along the creek that goes behind my house, I knew to go there . . . and go slow. No, I mean real sl-o-o-o-w.
> 
> Still they were hard to see. There's one at each end of the knife, below.
> Yea . . . and that's for larger ones.
> View attachment 27242
> 
> 
> For smaller ones, like this below, as I found them by scanning with my eyeballs about 2 ft above the ground, then I just covered them with leaves for next weeks visit.
> View attachment 27244
> 
> 
> Before I "Eat Them Up--Yum!!" I placed the best specimens on aluminum foil or in a jar to get spore prints. There is a Morel under each bowl--hopefully releasing spores onto the aluminum foil.
> 
> Later, I'm going to grow some mycellium and put it in the back yard along the fence that is about 30 feet from the same brook that I got these blacks from, just 1/2 mile away.
> 
> So, the hope is they are sufficiently niche-acclimated that they may find it hospitable & grow in my back yard semi-wild garden area. Maybe where I do composting as there is lots of litter on the ground. That's my hope. That's my story.
> 
> Good hunting to you all!
> 
> View attachment 27246


Nice find Sb no shrooms for me yet just a lot of fish


----------



## Dhunter

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 27298
> View attachment 27300
> 
> Nice find Sb no shrooms for me yet just a lot of fish


Where you catching the crappie? Still no mushrooms for me also


----------



## Kokomorel

Pond in Miami co farm I hunt and fish good luck shrooming it won’t be long


----------



## redfred

sb said:


> *Franklin County - Central OH
> *
> The first Black Morels of the season for me today, Sunday. These beautiful 23 Black Morels, on the cutting board for cleaning, are what I brought home from about 30 I found.
> 
> View attachment 27236
> 
> 
> As this was the 8th consecutive year (since 2013) for Blacks in the same spot along the creek that goes behind my house, I knew to go there . . . and go slow. No, I mean real sl-o-o-o-w.
> 
> Still they were hard to see. There's one at each end of the knife, below.
> Yea . . . and that's for larger ones.
> View attachment 27242
> 
> 
> For smaller ones, like this below, as I found them by scanning with my eyeballs about 2 ft above the ground, then I just covered them with leaves for next weeks visit.
> View attachment 27244
> 
> 
> Before I "Eat Them Up--Yum!!" I placed the best specimens on aluminum foil or in a jar to get spore prints. There is a Morel under each bowl--hopefully releasing spores onto the aluminum foil.
> 
> Later, I'm going to grow some mycellium and put it in the back yard along the fence that is about 30 feet from the same brook that I got these blacks from, just 1/2 mile away.
> 
> So, the hope is they are sufficiently niche-acclimated that they may find it hospitable & grow in my back yard semi-wild garden area. Maybe where I do composting as there is lots of litter on the ground. That's my hope. That's my story.
> 
> Good hunting to you all!
> 
> View attachment 27246


So you are trying to weigh the sacrifice for science versus the need to feed... Tough choice... I’m thinking of the 1/2 mile walk and how nice it would be to find them in my backyard. If successful you can still do both. I vote science.....Easy for me to say they’re not in my hand..


----------



## vonibon

Thanks so much!!!!



Cj D said:


> Hi there vonibon. I find most of my morels around dying elm tree's(bark peeling off the tree because it has Dutch Elm Disease spread by the elm bark beetle.) and dying ash trees. On the ash trees you will see small holes throughout the trunk of the tree due to the ash borer beetle. Also around live poplar and oak trees. Greys and yellows around elms. Yellows around ash. You should have shrooms. One of best spots has shale rock and it's moist with a good mixture of clay and sand. The small grays you my have to search the leaf clutter. The bigger greys and yellow will push there way through the leaves and stick out like a sore thumb. Soil temps should be a least 50 degrees for a 3-5 days. You are on the rite track south hill sides first. Then any were in between. North hill sides last. Blacks first,hard to find. Small grays then larger grays and yellows last. I'm in NE Ohio found my first black April 15 last year. About 4days later small greys. Started finding larger grays and yellows on the 25. Season last 3-4weeks depending on the weather. I'm going down around Athens Ohio the 10-12. I'll let you know if I find any. Keep checking your land and the trees I mentioned above. Your season just getting started down there. Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## HockingCo.Morels

For all those that check here to see when the season is in full swing - it’s still not swinging just yet. I don’t know any black spots in Hocking Co. but I know some in Morgan Co. I Haven’t felt like traveling so I’m just waiting for all my early grey spots to pop here then I’ll go to AEP. These two warm days will really pop the greys I think and I’ll be out hunting after that.


----------



## Dhunter

HockingCo.Morels said:


> For all those that check here to see when the season is in full swing - it’s still not swinging just yet. I don’t know any black spots in Hocking Co. but I know some in Morgan Co. I Haven’t felt like traveling so I’m just waiting for all my early grey spots to pop here then I’ll go to AEP. These two warm days will really pop the greys I think and I’ll be out hunting after that.


Well good luck. Keep us posted hock. Patiently waiting up north here


----------



## sb

redfred said:


> So you are trying to weigh the sacrifice for science versus the need to feed... Tough choice... I’m thinking of the 1/2 mile walk and how nice it would be to find them in my backyard. If successful you can still do both. I vote science.....Easy for me to say they’re not in my hand..


*redfred*-I am doing both, at least with the ones that I gave a chance to drop spores. I gave them 24hrs. Then I fried them up tonight in butter after a dip in egg white froth and a dusting with panko breading. Just them and a salad.

All gone . . . yum!

Had to email the step-son, though. . . . It went like this:

"I have *Good news* and I have *Bad news*.
The *Good news* is I found a nice first mess of Black Morels."
(picture of the morels followed)
"The *bad news* is that your mother will not allow me to invite you to dinner due to Coronavirus!"

Ha!


----------



## thunter

Shawnee SF yesterday...blacks, tulips and a few halfrees, all in good shape. Blacks were still mostly fresh, could have left some to grow on for another week, just wasn't sure if I'd get back, so I took em home
Been taking some time to hunt down here for past few yrs., finding areas that have not been logged is a struggle down here, but there are hillsides with mature timber if your willing to hike in and find em


----------



## Tool fan

Jepjepon said:


> View attachment 27554
> Well I’m getting skunked in central OH still. Family from Eastern Europe had to salt the wound too and sent this yesterday! Haha


Look like verpa to me be careful what you are consuming!!!!


----------



## Bud Wireman

Tool fan said:


> Look like verpa to me be careful what you are consuming!!!!


Those look like false morels


----------



## msmd

Logan County yesterday and Monday. Found 62 blacks, biggest was 3 inches. All but one were very fresh.
Shared with family. They were delicious! This board tells me an error occurred when trying to upload pics.


----------



## redfred

sb said:


> *redfred*-I am doing both, at least with the ones that I gave a chance to drop spores. I gave them 24hrs. Then I fried them up tonight in butter after a dip in egg white froth and a dusting with panko breading. Just them and a salad.
> 
> All gone . . . yum!
> 
> Had to email the step-son, though. . . . It went like this:
> 
> "I have *Good news* and I have *Bad news*.
> The *Good news* is I found a nice first mess of Black Morels."
> (picture of the morels followed)
> "The *bad news* is that your mother will not allow me to invite you to dinner due to Coronavirus!"
> 
> Ha!


 I'm not sure if that email is funny or just plane mean...


----------



## gutterman

Jepjepon said:


> View attachment 27554
> Well I’m getting skunked in central OH still. Family from Eastern Europe had to salt the wound too and sent this yesterday! Haha


 those are not true morels and yeah most people can eat them once or few times but over time they build up a chemical that’s same as is in rocket fuel and will kill you. Slice those stems in half I bet they have a cottony substance you can see it in the picture at the bottom of the cut stem. Be wary....anyways went to pick up material this morning and stopped in for five mins at spot. Pulled two big ones that stood out and going back in morning for a thourough hunt. Nice big blacks.


----------



## gutterman




----------



## jpfootball57

Found 5 small greys and 3 blacks in brown county today. Gave the greys a blanket of leaves for the upcoming cold. It’s just getting started here however the off and on cold snaps will make it interesting.


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Found these in Butler County this morning. Fairly new to to morel hunting, so I am curious about something. Are yellows and blacks the last ones to show during a typical season?


----------



## the shroominator

Blacks are usually first then half frees then grays/yellows then tulips in my experience


----------



## ButlerMushMan

the shroominator said:


> Blacks are usually first then half frees then grays/yellows then tulips in my experience


Is it very common to find grays and yellows in the same general areas?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Tool fan said:


> Look like verpa to me be careful what you are consuming!!!!


I agree. See some white substance in some of those stems. And the caps are wrinkly, like a brain, and not ridged and pitted like a true morel. But, sometimes Euro shrooms are different. In Kuo's book "Morels", in the chapter where he's covering false morels like Gyromitra, there's a pic of some canned mushrooms, sold in Scandinavia I believe, that features a label pic of a 
Gyromitra! These are sold in grocery stores! Either the shrooms are different, or they have a way to process them to make them harmless. 



ButlerMushMan said:


> Is it very common to find grays and yellows in the same general areas?


In my opinion, yes. I expanded my season in the last few years and have found grays shortly before finding yellows. I have never found a black in my area. They are the first, and they DO NOT grow in the same areas as grays and yellows. I read years ago that if you want to find blacks, you have to forget everything you know about yellows!


----------



## ButlerMushMan

shroomsearcher said:


> I agree. See some white substance in some of those stems. And the caps are wrinkly, like a brain, and not ridged and pitted like a true morel. But, sometimes Euro shrooms are different. In Kuo's book "Morels", in the chapter where he's covering false morels like Gyromitra, there's a pic of some canned mushrooms, sold in Scandinavia I believe, that features a label pic of a
> Gyromitra! These are sold in grocery stores! Either the shrooms are different, or they have a way to process them to make them harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, yes. I expanded my season in the last few years and have found grays shortly before finding yellows. I have never found a black in my area. They are the first, and they DO NOT grow in the same areas as grays and yellows. I read years ago that if you want to find blacks, you have to forget everything you know about yellows!


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## thunter

Hocking co today


----------



## Kym

So how are my Clark/Greene county friends doing so far? Been out twice to our black spot that always produces well and found 6. Thats it. That was two days ago.


----------



## edgemre

Kym said:


> So how are my Clark/Greene county friends doing so far? Been out twice to our black spot that always produces well and found 6. Thats it. That was two days ago.


I hunt Greene county. Found around 30 2 days ago. Decent sized Grey's all around dead elm. This was a new spot for me and seems pretty early for these size. my usual spots are still not producing so looks like we are a week or 2 out for Grey's and yellows (I have never had any luck finding blacks).


----------



## Kym

edgemre said:


> I hunt Greene county. Found around 30 2 days ago. Decent sized Grey's all around dead elm. This was a new spot for me and seems pretty early for these size. my usual spots are still not producing so looks like we are a week or 2 out for Grey's and yellows (I have never had any luck finding blacks).
> View attachment 27954


Awesome thank you!!! Husband and I have been going back-and-forth about whether or not we should go look for grey’s yet!


----------



## Medinacountybrian

What kind of tree is this?


----------



## Inthewild

Medinacountybrian said:


> What kind of tree is this?


@Medinacountybrian Kinda large for a elm, but if you can take a piece of bark and break it across the veins and see cookies and cream (kinda like a KitKat) It's elm. Sometimes the loose bark will also have what seems to be blisters toward the tree. Let us know. Thanks


----------



## Medinacountybrian

I was hooping it was an elm. Found a few false morels buy it today. Hopefully that’s a good sign.

thanks guys!


----------



## Medinacountybrian

I will take a look at the bark next weekend and let you know!


----------



## shroomsrus

First finds of the season! I have no luck finding blacks. I've been driving south for a few years now trying to find some early yellow/white spots, but this is the time I've been sucessful. 26 in Pike County. 20 yards from hilltop SE slope (110-115°).


----------



## gutterman

23 more blacks today. All nice fresh. Colds not hurting them. One big one. Gonna wait for some rain and should find a bunch more.


----------



## shroomsearcher

ButlerMushMan said:


> Thanks for the feedback!


BTW, the morels in your pic all look like true morels. Like I said before, true morels are completely hollow, but there are outer indications that you can observe. It's to the point now where I can identify a Verpa by sight! The cap really is that different! 



gutterman said:


> View attachment 28034
> View attachment 28036
> View attachment 28038
> 23 more blacks today. All nice fresh. Colds not hurting them. One big one. Gonna wait for some rain and should find a bunch more.


What county, please?


----------



## the shroominator

Medinacountybrian said:


> What kind of tree is this?


I’m thinking ash. Take a look at the criss cross pattern of the bark.


----------



## thunter

Shawnee today...


----------



## the shroominator

Jepjepon said:


> Other than the more shallow furrows that was my initial thought but just seems the trunks branch out relatively low on the tree, which is typically not the case for the ash near me.


could be an old field edge tree. I usually see big fat short ones like that on old crop field edges and open areas in the woods or what were once open areas ie over grown long long since forgotten fields lol


----------



## HockingCo.Morels

thunter said:


> Shawnee today...
> View attachment 28048


What sorta conditions? Im finding quite a few pecker heads in hocking... The woods still aren’t warmed up yet. These cold spells after hot days really suck.


----------



## Dhunter

thunter said:


> Shawnee today...
> View attachment 28048


Damn thunter ur killin it. I'm jealous and drooling.lol. Nice.


----------



## Justin1226

Wayne Holmes or medina county popping up yet ?


----------



## MorelMe330

Nothing yet in Wayne.


----------



## Pattybum

I’m in northeastern Ohio. May apples are just coming up. I’m guessing a couple warm days and they’ll be up.


----------



## Medinacountybrian

I got about 11 hours of looking this week in Medina county. Found three false morels, even the blacks I have found in the past don’t start until late April. Doesn’t mean they aren’t out there though!


----------



## Rzrcaddy

Found 10 baby’s in carroll county today.


----------



## Kenny Carpenter

ButlerMushMan said:


> Found these in Butler County this morning. Fairly new to to morel hunting, so I am curious about something. Are yellows and blacks the last ones to show during a typical season?
> View attachment 27786


I'm fairly new at Morel hunting as well.I'm in Warren co. Been searching under May Apple's and around dead Elm in low lying areas but, haven't found anything yet. Was your find in a low area or on a hillside?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Jepjepon said:


> Was in Medina briefly but looks at least two weeks out for full blown season





Medinacountybrian said:


> I got about 11 hours of looking this week in Medina county. Found three false morels, even the blacks I have found in the past don’t start until late April. Doesn’t mean they aren’t out there though!


Always seem like it ends up being late April up here in NE Ohio! We get all jazzed up and wind up having to wait!


----------



## jaytoadshade

Justin1226 said:


> Wayne Holmes or medina county popping up yet ?


I've found a few grays in Wayne Co. in Richmond, but not more than 1 or 2 in a group. But my spot that always pops first is well known and a couple ladies cleaned it out right before I showed up last week lol.. my supervisor also found 12 in Centerville, mostly small. Also all the ones I've found have been on South and Southwest slopes next to dead ash, a couple had already began drying out when I found em


----------



## jpfootball57

Heck yea Thunter! Your cleaning up in Shawnee. Went out yesterday in Brown county and yellows are just starting to pop. Gave some a leaf blanket for this weeks cold snap and took some home for a snack


----------



## Jomacooso

Pattybum said:


> I’m in northeastern Ohio. May apples are just coming up. I’m guessing a couple warm days and they’ll be up.


Black morels in my part of northeast are up.


----------



## sharpsbarn99

A great 2nd weekend in Clermont County. 2 hours. About 50 in the bag, so far. Did another 3-4 hours of exploring with nothing to show but several beatiful miles in the woods. Heading to Northern KY on Tuesday. Good temps. Good rain. Season could go well into May if things stay like this.


----------



## wade

Inthewild said:


> @Medinacountybrian Kinda large for a elm, but if you can take a piece of bark and break it across the veins and see cookies and cream (kinda like a KitKat) It's elm. Sometimes the loose bark will also have what seems to be blisters toward the tree. Let us know. Thanks


What....now I gotta try that..I'll be breaking bark non stop now


----------



## wade

sharpsbarn99 said:


> View attachment 28144
> View attachment 28146
> View attachment 28148
> View attachment 28154
> A great 2nd weekend in Clermont County. 2 hours. About 50 in the bag, so far. Did another 3-4 hours of exploring with nothing to show but several beatiful miles in the woods. Heading to Northern KY on Tuesday. Good temps. Good rain. Season could go well into May if things stay like this.


Now those are Beautiful Morel Memories


----------



## Thru hiker

1st blacks of the year found in northern Richland county on Sunday.


----------



## Kevnhisgirls1

Rzrcaddy said:


> View attachment 28120
> Found 10 baby’s in carroll county today.


That one will get huge!!


----------



## hugh

we found our first of the season today: 1 yellow and about 15 half-frees around dead elms in franklin co.


----------



## Steve3

So glad to find this forum! Thank you for the updates- kind of confirms what Ive been thinking.. I’m a little early for the first time ever. I found 4 small ones a week ago, and have been skunked every day since despite scouring the woods. I have never found a secret place but always seem to find a few each year- this year I’m spending 2 hrs a day on the same 10 acres so.. I dont expect to miss them when they get bigger, this thread keeps me motivated to go out tomorrow- thanks everyone!


----------



## HockingCo.Morels

sharpsbarn99 said:


> View attachment 28144
> View attachment 28146
> View attachment 28148
> View attachment 28154
> A great 2nd weekend in Clermont County. 2 hours. About 50 in the bag, so far. Did another 3-4 hours of exploring with nothing to show but several beatiful miles in the woods. Heading to Northern KY on Tuesday. Good temps. Good rain. Season could go well into May if things stay like this.


What were you finding them around? Looking good!


----------



## Steve3

Steve3 said:


> So glad to find this forum! Thank you for the updates- kind of confirms what Ive been thinking.. I’m a little early for the first time ever. I found 4 small ones a week ago, and have been skunked every day since despite scouring the woods. I have never found a secret place but always seem to find a few each year- this year I’m spending 2 hrs a day on the same 10 acres so.. I dont expect to miss them when they get bigger, this thread keeps me motivated to go out tomorrow- thanks everyone!


(New Richmond


----------



## Inthewild

wade said:


> What....now I gotta try that..I'll be breaking bark non stop now





Old Elm said:


> View attachment 13208
> 
> 
> 
> Also a hint for the Elm is to snap a piece of bark in half. It should have layers like a kit jar candy bar. The Ash won’t.


@wade, Old Elm shows in detail in his reply years earlier. The ole gummer gotz some talent in his noggen. Can't take that away from him. (in jest) @Old Elm


----------



## sb

*Franklin Cty - Central OH*

*35 Black Morels today.* I left 6 last week in this spot, but they were joined by many more in the intervenieng week.










Easter plus one day = Monday!


----------



## sb

hugh said:


> we found our first of the season today: 1 yellow and about 15 half-frees around dead elms in franklin co.
> View attachment 28202
> View attachment 28204


hugh - glad to see you back! Good hunting!


----------



## Steve3

sb said:


> Let's start with this Ohio thread for the great year opening up to us!


I have been checking the same woods every day for weeks, found 4 small ones a week ago. If it gets near freezing at night would I be dumb to go check somewhere that I saw the day before?


----------



## hugh

we found some huge blacks and a few big yellows today in central OH, mostly around dead ash


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Here in Butler County, I have found grays and yellows around hickory trees mostly. This is a first time I can recall that happening. Anyone have thoughts as to why that might be the case this year?


----------



## vonibon

sb said:


> *Franklin Cty - Central OH*
> 
> *35 Black Morels today.* I left 6 last week in this spot, but they were joined by many more in the intervenieng week.
> 
> View attachment 28282
> 
> 
> Easter plus one day = Monday!
> View attachment 28284
> 
> 
> View attachment 28286


Wow!!! I'm in Licking County and haven't checked for about a week because its been so chilly outside. I think I'm going to head out into the woods this afternoon and see what I might find!


----------



## jpfootball57

ButlerMushMan said:


> Here in Butler County, I have found grays and yellows around hickory trees mostly. This is a first time I can recall that happening. Anyone have thoughts as to why that might be the case this year?


I have found morels around hickory’s as well from time to time. Every 5-10 years I have also found large flushes of tulip morels growing around mature hickory trees. That however seems to be a fairly rare occurrence


----------



## morelsxs

Some good lookin' shrooms sb and hugh!!


----------



## WWG1WGA

Any luck in Northwestern Ohio (Van Wert, Mercer, Auglaize) yet?


----------



## hugh

ButlerMushMan said:


> Here in Butler County, I have found grays and yellows around hickory trees mostly. This is a first time I can recall that happening. Anyone have thoughts as to why that might be the case this year?


ButlerMushMan: I have never seen them around hickory; but I have wondered if the death of all the ash trees might make the morels move over to other trees for nutrients (For example, in some parts of the country, it's all about the tulip poplars). I have no idea if this is actually the case, but it seems possible


----------



## Bullshroomer

Don’t waste your time in Northwest Ohio still three weeks out


----------



## Bullshroomer

Make sure you’re checking your peckers guys you do not want to eat these!


----------



## gutterman

North central Ohio yesterday afternoon. 15 fresh blacks. Cold doesn’t seem to be hurting them. Give it a try in couple days again.


----------



## mshlbelle

We found our first batch of morels in Hamilton County on Easter! It was great because my two kids and I were taking two people who have never been before. As we were walking down the path I was telling them what we needed to look for. I saw an area that looked about right and I said, "See that Elm tree with the bark peeling off? Let's go look over there." And BAM! There they were... at the base of a dying Elm, on a slight slope, close to a stream. Then I pointed to another dying elm just 10 yards away and said to look there as well. More morels! I think they are going to be ruined for life because it's never that easy when going to a brand new location! (That hasn't been my typical experience anyway.) They were small, but we were still really excited. We plan on going back in a few days.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Jomacooso said:


> Black morels in my part of northeast are up.


Can you describe the environment? Not where, but what tree species nearby, slope facing, etc.?


----------



## wade

sb said:


> *Franklin Cty - Central OH*
> 
> *35 Black Morels today.* I left 6 last week in this spot, but they were joined by many more in the intervenieng week.
> 
> View attachment 28282
> 
> 
> Easter plus one day = Monday!
> View attachment 28284
> 
> 
> View attachment 28286


What the Heck is Gonna on Oer there @sb...Man You got the Spots fir Beautiful Blacks..Those Colors are Amazing 
Thank You For Reporting These to us


----------



## ButlerMushMan

hugh said:


> ButlerMushMan: I have never seen them around hickory; but I have wondered if the death of all the ash trees might make the morels move over to other trees for nutrients (For example, in some parts of the country, it's all about the tulip poplars). I have no idea if this is actually the case, but it seems possible


Thanks Hugh! I appreciate the response.


----------



## hugh

we found a bunch of the small "tulip" morels (Morchella diminutiva) today in franklin co.


----------



## thunter

Hocking CO


----------



## Kevnhisgirls1

hugh said:


> we found some huge blacks and a few big yellows today in central OH, mostly around dead ash
> View attachment 28350
> View attachment 28352
> View attachment 28354





vonibon said:


> Wow!!! I'm in Licking County and haven't checked for about a week because its been so chilly outside. I think I'm going to head out into the woods this afternoon and see what I might find!


how do I post?


----------



## Steve3

mshlbelle said:


> We found our first batch of morels in Hamilton County on Easter! It was great because my two kids and I were taking two people who have never been before. As we were walking down the path I was telling them what we needed to look for. I saw an area that looked about right and I said, "See that Elm tree with the bark peeling off? Let's go look over there." And BAM! There they were... at the base of a dying Elm, on a slight slope, close to a stream. Then I pointed to another dying elm just 10 yards away and said to look there as well. More morels! I think they are going to be ruined for life because it's never that easy when going to a brand new location! (That hasn't been my typical experience anyway.) They were small, but we were still really excited. We plan on going back in a few days.
> View attachment 28430
> View attachment 28432


Thank you for the wonderful post! Inspiring!!


----------



## HockingCo.Morels

Perry County 4/15/20


----------



## HockingCo.Morels

All found on the side of a tall ridge with dead elms and sycamores. Finding lots of rotten morels right now. Not sure what to think about this season as I’ve only found about 200 so far and only picked about 100 of them. Kinda worried, kinda holding out for another bloom in different spots....


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Does anyone have a good side by side comparison showing: Yellows, Blacks, Grays and Tulips?


----------



## hugh

we found some very young ones around a dead elm in licking co. Still very early there


----------



## hugh

ButlerMushMan said:


> Does anyone have a good side by side comparison showing: Yellows, Blacks, Grays and Tulips?


butlermushman: are shots of a yellow (Morchella americana, a.k.a. esculenta), black (Morchella angusticeps), "gray") (young form of Morchella americana, not a separate species), tulip (Morchella diminutiva), and half-free/ spike (Morchella punctipes):


----------



## jpfootball57

hugh said:


> butlermushman: are shots of a yellow (Morchella americana, a.k.a. esculenta), black (Morchella angusticeps), "gray") (young form of Morchella americana, not a separate species), tulip (Morchella diminutiva), and half-free/ spike (Morchella punctipes):
> View attachment 28748


Always love reading your posts Hugh. It’s cool to see how your daughter has grown over the years and is out there with you all the time. And your photos are second to none!


----------



## sb

Hugh - I second jpfootball57!! That's a great arrangement. Thanks for your contributions.


----------



## sb

*Hocking County, OH*
Today, Thursday, it was worth the trip. I found 5 around the tree that last year had 90 or so cut morel stalks from where someone got there first!! ha. I told myself I'd try it a few weeks earlier this year and I got the first 5.











The rest of the smaller ones were out in the open on an old logging road berm and exposed. They weren't going to get any bigger, so I invited them home.

Otherwise they all would have probably grew as large as this one below.










The old logging road berm had lots of moss.


----------



## thehuntress

Finally found some in Muskingum County today. Can't wait to go back out and get some yellows next week!


----------



## hugh

sb said:


> Hugh - I second jpfootball57!! That's a great arrangement. Thanks for your contributions.


thanks. happy to help other mushroom lovers.


----------



## thunter

Shawnee today...


----------



## ButlerMushMan

hugh said:


> butlermushman: are shots of a yellow (Morchella americana, a.k.a. esculenta), black (Morchella angusticeps), "gray") (young form of Morchella americana, not a separate species), tulip (Morchella diminutiva), and half-free/ spike (Morchella punctipes):
> View attachment 28748


 Thank you very much for doing this!


----------



## hugh

we found some beauties in central OH


----------



## hugh

ButlerMushMan said:


> Thank you very much for doing this!


no problemo


----------



## shroomsearcher

hugh said:


> butlermushman: are shots of a yellow (Morchella americana, a.k.a. esculenta), black (Morchella angusticeps), "gray") (young form of Morchella americana, not a separate species), tulip (Morchella diminutiva), and half-free/ spike (Morchella punctipes):
> View attachment 28748


Hugh, is this new taxonomic nomenclature due to all of the DNA studies that have been going on the recent past? Diminutiva used to be tulipfera. And half frees used to be "semilibera", not "punctipes". If so, I suppose I'll have to buy a newer book, or check another website.


----------



## snowghost

hugh said:


> we found a bunch of the small "tulip" morels (Morchella diminutiva) today in franklin co.
> View attachment 28570
> View attachment 28572


----------



## snowghost

hugh said:


> we found a bunch of the small "tulip" morels (Morchella diminutiva) today in franklin co.
> View attachment 28570
> View attachment 28572


Why are they called "Tulip Morels?" I have only heard of black, grays and yellows.


----------



## Zabz

snowghost said:


> Why are they called "Tulip Morels?" I have only heard of black, grays and yellows.


They often show up around tulip poplar trees.


----------



## Zabz

In my experience greys are just baby yellows, as far as where I find them. There are a ton of different kinds but if you narrow it down to the most common colors it's those 3.


----------



## hugh

shroomsearcher said:


> Hugh, is this new taxonomic nomenclature due to all of the DNA studies that have been going on the recent past? Diminutiva used to be tulipfera. And half frees used to be "semilibera", not "punctipes". If so, I suppose I'll have to buy a newer book, or check another website.


Shroomsearcher: Yes, they keep changing the names around, mostly due to DNA analysis now. I think the MushroomExpert.com website is mostly up to date (except for Morchella americana), and Walt Sturgeon's new book, "Appalachian Mushrooms," is probably them most up-to-date for our region


----------



## Steve3

New Richmond after a freezing night (hope I didnt post twice here


----------



## AndyN

First post here. In southwest Ohio, Dayton area. Wondering how long it takes for a rain like the one we had yesterday to bring up a fresh group of morels? Is it worth going out today and hunting or would it be better to wait until tomorrow (Especially given the cold temps)


----------



## AndyN

Montgomery co. Half frees have some size but tons of tiny yellow and blacks comin up (pinky for size) Hopefully they get some size in the next week. How long after popping up do they take to grow to eating size?


----------



## shroomsrus

Another 30+, this time in Highland co. Some nice yellows.







My spots in Madison and Franklin are close.


----------



## jpfootball57

AndyN said:


> Montgomery co. Half frees have some size but tons of tiny yellow and blacks comin up (pinky for size) Hopefully they get some size in the next week. How long after popping up do they take to grow to eating size?


Those small yellows look like tulip morels. They usually get 3-4 inches but sometimes bigger under the right conditions. This was last season and tulips are on top with yellows on bottom. Hope this helps


----------



## jpfootball57

Found a few nice yellows with kids in southwest ohio under dead ash.


----------



## gutterman

Some nice finds from yesterday. 45 total. Small to large. Freeze got to a few of them.


----------



## gutterman

Also went Wednesday around home here and picked 23 more blacks. Haven’t looked since but gonna look tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Dhunter

gutterman said:


> View attachment 29158
> View attachment 29160
> Also went Wednesday around home here and picked 23 more blacks. Haven’t looked since but gonna look tomorrow afternoon.


What area did you find these this week. Kids and I are thinking about Delaware in the morning. Wondering I anyone is having any luck that far north yet


----------



## Steve3

AndyN said:


> First post here. In southwest Ohio, Dayton area. Wondering how long it takes for a rain like the one we had yesterday to bring up a fresh group of morels? Is it worth going out today and hunting or would it be better to wait until tomorrow (Especially given the cold temps)


I asked a similar question a day ago.. my advice is check every day, I found some in an area I had checked the day before after a 26F freeze night.. it should still be early based on soil temps. But they are being found out there!


----------



## Dhunter

Steve3 said:


> I asked a similar question a day ago.. my advice is check every day, I found some in an area I had checked the day before after a 26F freeze night.. it should still be early based on soil temps. But they are being found out there!


Thanks. We're on our way there just wondered if we should go farther south. I'm in seneca county and there are some being found here but too small to pick.


----------



## Thru hiker

A co worker found some in his yard in Waldo on Friday


Dhunter said:


> What area did you find these this week. Kids and I are thinking about Delaware in the morning. Wondering I anyone is having any luck that far north yet


----------



## Dhunter

Steve3 said:


> I asked a similar question a day ago.. my advice is check every day, I found some in an area I had checked the day before after a 26F freeze night.. it should still be early based on soil temps. But they are being found out there!


Oh I thought that reply was to me steve3. My bad


----------



## Dhunter

Thru hiker said:


> A co worker found some in his yard in Waldo on Friday


Thats great.Thanks thru hiker.


----------



## Starkmorels

Found about 30 blacks in stark county today.


----------



## hugh

we found some nice young ones in Licking and Franklin counties, all around dead ash and elm


----------



## shroomsrus

Yellows are still to small to pick here in central ohio.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Starkmorels said:


> Found about 30 blacks in stark county today.


Hey, Stark! I see a lot of oak leaves in the leaf litter around your finds! Do you find these in a basically oak woods? I've read posts to that effect. I have a mixed oak ridge where I find Chants when it warms up. I have never found anything else there other than Indian Pipes and Squaw Root! Wonder if it might be a place to look!


----------



## Dhunter

Thru hiker said:


> A co worker found some in his yard in Waldo on Friday


Ended up going south of columbus. Picked about 40 greys 2 inches. Left bunches that were just too small to pick. Probly head to the same spot next weekend. Nothing in delaware. Too early there.


----------



## Denlinger326

Found a nice mess this morning in the southwest part of the state, Montgomery county! All were found on south to south eastern facing slopes with wild cherry trees around!! A lot of the mushrooms were small but very fresh. Fun morning for sure!!


----------



## jpfootball57

10 yellows in brown county while hunting thunder chickens with the ole man.


----------



## Joe88

Found a few nice ones in champaign county today.. happy hunting


----------



## shroomsearcher

Your woods are way ahead of ours up here! Still hope for the future.


----------



## Joe88

shroomsearcher said:


> Your woods are way ahead of ours up here! Still hope for the future.


How far north are you bud?? I was hoping for a early, long season but i think the cold snap hurt them a little


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Still finding them in Butler county. Mostly around Shagbark Hickory trees this year.


----------



## hugh

this seems to be a very good year for the little







tulip morels, which we are finding in large numbers.


----------



## jpfootball57

Found some nice yellows in Brown county. Some were even bigger than my kids hippo!


----------



## the shroominator

I would love to find morels bigger than a hippo!! I would only need to find 1 to last me all year!!!


----------



## Aaron Ison

Seemed to be a good start to the year. Franklin Co. on the map I found a new spot this year. The first harvest was worth the adventure and many miles in/on (Car and foot)! Looks like some rain in the forecast and more cool temps. More pics to come..


----------



## Thru hiker

Aaron Ison said:


> Seemed to be a good start to the year. Franklin Co. on the map I found a new spot this year. The first harvest was worth the adventure and many miles in/on (Car and foot)! Looks like some rain in the forecast and more cool temps. More pics to come..


Nice haul of tulip morels. Congrats man.


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Butler County still hitting good!


----------



## ohiojoeshroomer

103+ in Erie County on 4-23-20
I was with my 2 year old and 6wk old so I didn’t stay long but picked 103 in about 20 minutes. I knew where they’d be from last year.


----------



## Joe88

Congrats ohiojoeshroomer, nice batch!! And only 20mins!


----------



## Kenny Carpenter

ButlerMushMan said:


> Still finding them in Butler county. Mostly around Shagbark Hickory trees this year.
> View attachment 29774
> View attachment 29776
> View attachment 29778





ButlerMushMan said:


> Still finding them in Butler county. Mostly around Shagbark Hickory trees this year.
> View attachment 29774
> View attachment 29776
> View attachment 29778


 When you found them around the shagbark hickory trees was it also in loam like soil with mayapples growing there as well?


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Kenny Carpenter said:


> When you found them around the shagbark hickory trees was it also in loam like soil with mayapples growing there as well?


 Yes it was!


----------



## jpfootball57

Bag of 20 yellows and a Thunder Chicken!!! Brown county


----------



## Denlinger326

Found 22 this morning around ash and wild cherry trees


----------



## jpfootball57

Found more yellows this evening. Makes about 50 for the day in Brown county.


----------



## jpfootball57

Found another nice batch of yellows in southwest ohio


----------



## thunter

Hardcore hike in Hocking Co today....


----------



## shroomsrus

Battled some serious elements this morning,but they are f







inally popping in central ohio!!


----------



## HockingCo.Morels

Found in Hocking County. I should have taken a picture of the whole haul. Picked about 30 today and left about 10 rotten ones. It was a wet day.


----------



## HockingCo.Morels

thunter said:


> Hardcore hike in Hocking Co today....
> View attachment 30706
> View attachment 30708


Finding them pretty well spaced out? Seems to be the case for me. Not as good of a year as I wanted for Hocking County..


----------



## jpfootball57

thunter said:


> Hardcore hike in Hocking Co today....
> View attachment 30706
> View attachment 30708


Thunder. That’s pretty cool that you seemed to have found blacks, half frees, yellows, and tulips if I’m not mistaken. And they all look in good shape! Nice haul brother! Your killin it this year


----------



## thunter

HockingCo.Morels said:


> Finding them pretty well spaced out? Seems to be the case for me. Not as good of a year as I wanted for Hocking County..


Yea...blacks were from a spot where we had marked and left some, most were on their last leg, half free's were starting to come up pre cold snap, found very few today and o don't think they will come up even if we get a string of 70s, sponge were from my one yellow spot and was happy to find em up pretty good there


----------



## Dhunter

Dude ur killing me with those monster yellows. Even if your truck is a chevy love. Lol. Nice.


----------



## Dhunter

Dude ur killing me with those monster yellows. Even if your truck is a chevy love. Lol. Nice.


----------



## thunter

jpfootball57 said:


> Thunder. That’s pretty cool that you seemed to have found blacks, half frees, yellows, and tulips if I’m not mistaken. And they all look in good shape! Nice haul brother! Your killin it this year


The yellow sponge were in excellent shape, the rest not so much, blacks are done, I found them from a spot where we marked and left some from an earlier trip, half free's were few and far between and I don't expect them to come up even with some warm weather...I'll make another trip in to see maybe later in week, but don't expect much, in the mean time I'll make another trip to southern ohio and check a hillside that produced pretty well earlier, should be more tulips to be had there


----------



## Jomacooso

shroomsearcher said:


> Can you describe the environment? Not where, but what tree species nearby, slope facing, etc.?


Pretty dry environment, right by a slippery elm and along rail road tracks. That spot always produces early btw, lots of sunlight.


----------



## hugh

I'm still finding pretty fresh yellows, tulips and half-frees





















in the Columbus area


----------



## thunter

Scioto Co today....


----------



## [email protected]

Found about 30 today second time out got about fifty total


----------



## sb

*Franklin County - OH* - Columbus

Today finished my spot for blacks on the creek passing behind our house. Just 5, but making a total of 63 from that spot which has produced every year since 2013, when I first found them there.










I chose not to eat these but sliced them in half and took as much tissue as I could from the inside of the tops and put it into three mason jars with cooked grass seed to see if I can get mycelium growing on the seed. If so, I'll put it into the flower beds along the back yard fence.

The rest of the caps and stems I blended up and poured out along the same fence flower bed were I will put the mycelium.

It will be about 30 ft from the creek -- about the same distance as where I find blacks, 1/2 mile away.

*Good Hunting Everyone!!*


----------



## Dhunter

thunter said:


> Scioto Co today....
> View attachment 30880


You N ur chevy love and ur topo map killin me man. Nice.


----------



## thunter

Dhunter said:


> You N ur chevy love and ur topo map killin me man. Nice.


----------



## thunter

I use that map more than you know, it's how I decide what hillsides I'll hunt for the day and I mark where I've found them and where I haven't, so I know where to go back to and where not to, it's old school but works well, my son has got me started with dropping pins, to try and get me up to date, lol


----------



## Dhunter

thunter said:


> I use that map more than you know, it's how I decide what hillsides I'll hunt for the day and I mark where I've found them and where I haven't, so I know where to go back to and where not to, it's old school but works well, my son has got me started with dropping pins, to try and get me up to date, lol


I'm in man


----------



## Dhunter

Dhunter said:


> I'm in man


My hillsides are from here and north. But I always love heading south early. Thanks for the infa thunter.


----------



## Dhunter

I have lots of paper maps also


----------



## thunter

Dhunter said:


> I have lots of paper maps also


Right, that's how I get around...been using topo's for a long time, I've used what I've learned from where I find them further north (direction and elevation) and target, like, off the beat and path hillsides down south...the saying that 90% of the shrooms are found in 10% of the woods Is true...you have to try and eliminate that 90%, that's the ticket and that's what topo's have done for me


----------



## Justin Carver

thunter said:


> The yellow sponge were in excellent shape, the rest not so much, blacks are done, I found them from a spot where we marked and left some from an earlier trip, half free's were few and far between and I don't expect them to come up even with some warm weather...I'll make another trip in to see maybe later in week, but don't expect much, in the mean time I'll make another trip to southern ohio and check a hillside that produced pretty well earlier, should be more tulips to be had there


If your familiar with southern ohio and scioto county some of the best hunting you'll find is around the West Portsmouth and the Mcdermott areas. Out towards Shawnee Forest as well.


----------



## Justin Carver

Bullshroomer said:


> View attachment 28388
> View attachment 28390
> Make sure you’re checking your peckers guys you do not want to eat these!


What am i lookin at that i dont wanna eat?


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Butler County still producing fresh ones. Another 1/2lb tonight.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Justin Carver said:


> What am i lookin at that i dont wanna eat?


_Verpa bohemica_, a look alike for a true half free. Poisonous! See the "cotton" in the stem? Dead bang cinch for identifying Verpa. "Cotton in the stem? Get rid of them!"


----------



## Thru hiker

1st in morrow county I've found. Near standing dead ash.


----------



## thunter

Scioto Co today, not real productive, found these in one of 3 or 4 bowls that I checked out, the one lone black was in perfect shape for this late in season, but 8 or so of his buddies were not, I'll be back in there earlier next spring, who knows how many more were there and already rotted out of sight


----------



## [email protected]

Went to Greene County today found about 30 left a few that were old not looking to be a good year


----------



## gutterman

Went out this afternoon for a bit. Half frees full bore and fresh blacks still popping. Little greys starting. 223 was total. 9 greys and 15 blacks. The rest half frees.


----------



## gutterman

And on a more sour note. I’m wondering if the people who left these found more mushrooms than wrappers and trash they left behind.  I found a McDonald’s cup, a wind breaker coat, multiple new Pabst 16oz beer cans and bud light bottles, multiple fresh cigarette butts, Plastic gloves??? Wth and a air head candy bag and every candy wrapper from that bag along the trail literally 20+ wrappers. It was obvious they were all fresh and from same person or people or family as I walked these same steps 4 days ago and the stuff wasn’t there. Now I’m all for taking kids if It was kids but make them clean up the trash. If it was adults alone shame on you.





















I’ve never seen such a display of disregard for throwing trash. Literally fresh trash all over the trails. If you want to use the land take your bs out with you.


----------



## thunter

gutterman said:


> View attachment 31332
> View attachment 31334
> View attachment 31336
> Went out this afternoon for a bit. Half frees full bore and fresh blacks still popping. Little greys starting. 223 was total. 9 greys and 15 blacks. The rest half frees.


Nice


----------



## Thru hiker

gutterman said:


> And on a more sour note. I’m wondering if the people who left these found more mushrooms than wrappers and trash they left behind. I found a McDonald’s cup, a wind breaker coat, multiple new Pabst 16oz beer cans and bud light bottles, multiple fresh cigarette butts, Plastic gloves??? Wth and a air head candy bag and every candy wrapper from that bag along the trail literally 20+ wrappers. It was obvious they were all fresh and from same person or people or family as I walked these same steps 4 days ago and the stuff wasn’t there. Now I’m all for taking kids if It was kids but make them clean up the trash. If it was adults alone shame on you.
> View attachment 31346
> View attachment 31348
> View attachment 31350
> I’ve never seen such a display of disregard for throwing trash. Literally fresh trash all over the trails. If you want to use the land take your bs out with you.


I totally agree with you and the trash at public spots is way out of control down south east. It makes me wonder if it adds to the problem that every time someone asks where a place to hunt is someone else has to recommend those places?


----------



## jpfootball57

gutterman said:


> And on a more sour note. I’m wondering if the people who left these found more mushrooms than wrappers and trash they left behind. I found a McDonald’s cup, a wind breaker coat, multiple new Pabst 16oz beer cans and bud light bottles, multiple fresh cigarette butts, Plastic gloves??? Wth and a air head candy bag and every candy wrapper from that bag along the trail literally 20+ wrappers. It was obvious they were all fresh and from same person or people or family as I walked these same steps 4 days ago and the stuff wasn’t there. Now I’m all for taking kids if It was kids but make them clean up the trash. If it was adults alone shame on you.
> View attachment 31346
> View attachment 31348
> View attachment 31350
> I’ve never seen such a display of disregard for throwing trash. Literally fresh trash all over the trails. If you want to use the land take your bs out with you.


I can’t agree more! Nothing worse than a bunch of low life’s disrespecting Gods creation!!! I’m 90% sure if I ever get arrested for assault it will be because I beat one of those low life’s to a bloody pulp!


----------



## morelseeeker

I have found 23 pounds of morels this year in OH. Over half were half frees. Only 1 black.


----------



## Zabz

People lack respect and sense, once you expect that...the anger fades away a bit. I always carry another bag for trash.


----------



## hugh

My 9 year old daughter has definitely emerged as my secret weapon mushroom hunter, given her proximity to the ground and sharp little eyes


----------



## hugh

we found some nice yellows north of Columbus today


----------



## JBwoodsman

Hey all, new to the site and to mushroom hunting. Ive been looking around since early April, for places to hunt. Finally got into some Monday in Columbiana county.


----------



## shroomsearcher

gutterman said:


> And on a more sour note. I’m wondering if the people who left these found more mushrooms than wrappers and trash they left behind. I found a McDonald’s cup, a wind breaker coat, multiple new Pabst 16oz beer cans and bud light bottles, multiple fresh cigarette butts, Plastic gloves??? Wth and a air head candy bag and every candy wrapper from that bag along the trail literally 20+ wrappers. It was obvious they were all fresh and from same person or people or family as I walked these same steps 4 days ago and the stuff wasn’t there. Now I’m all for taking kids if It was kids but make them clean up the trash. If it was adults alone shame on you.
> View attachment 31346
> View attachment 31348
> View attachment 31350
> I’ve never seen such a display of disregard for throwing trash. Literally fresh trash all over the trails. If you want to use the land take your bs out with you.


Stuff like this makes me think we should bring back some old style punishments. Like having offenders pilloried in front of the courthouse, to let the public pee on their heads, or abuse them in any way they thought suitable to the crime! I think that would straighten some folks out real fast!


----------



## rmorrisonz




----------



## rmorrisonz

The boy tripped over one.


----------



## Dhunter

rmorrisonz said:


> The boy tripped over one.


Nice yellow haven't found any in my neck of the woods. What area?


----------



## hugh

we found a huge number of half-frees and tulips north of Columbus, all around cherry and elm. some were quite big (also a nice mess of oysters...)


----------



## Thru hiker

hugh said:


> we found a huge number of half-frees and tulips north of Columbus, all around cherry and elm. some were quite big (also a nice mess of oysters...)
> View attachment 32088
> View attachment 32090
> View attachment 32092


How do you prepare the half frees when you find a bunch? Thanks


----------



## Jenslyfe

Hi guys, new here, but not fungus findin. We are starting to find nice size Grey's and yeller's in Sandusky Co this week. Also, tons of half frees.
Sorry, no images, as yesterday's batch went down the hatch for lunch! (Before I joined). Going out tomorrow, will post the results!!!! Ash seems to be the ticket and apple.


----------



## gutterman

Another great day in the woods. Mixed bag. Big blacks. Big half frees. Little half frees. Little greys. Been finding blacks for over a month now. 274 total for day. 32 blacks. 23 greys. Rest half frees. Also picked blacks from first two rows of field for first time ever. Crazy good weather.


----------



## hugh

gutterman said:


> View attachment 32150
> View attachment 32152
> View attachment 32154
> View attachment 32156
> View attachment 32158
> View attachment 32160
> View attachment 32162
> View attachment 32164
> Another great day in the woods. Mixed bag. Big blacks. Big half frees. Little half frees. Little greys. Been finding blacks for over a month now. 274 total for day. 32 blacks. 23 greys. Rest half frees. Also picked blacks from first two rows of field for first time ever. Crazy good weather.


Nice haul. What county are you in, Gutterman?


----------



## hugh

Thru hiker said:


> How do you prepare the half frees when you find a bunch? Thanks


My favorite ways to do smaller morels are: 1) sauté in butter and/or olive oil with ramps; add spinach and a little cream; separately, scramble an egg or two; serve the morels and spinach over the eggs on toasted English muffins; 2) sauté with ramps, add some cream and green peas, serve over pasta. The cream really helps spread out the flavor if you only have a few or only smaller morels. If you want a more detailed recipe, I can ask my wife to write them up. She has morel cooking down to a science


----------



## Gribbles

New to the forum and kind of new to shrooming but had a nice day, found my first yellow and some dog peckers. Also a bunch of pheasant backs


----------



## Thru hiker

hugh said:


> My favorite ways to do smaller morels are: 1) sauté in butter and/or olive oil with ramps; add spinach and a little cream; separately, scramble an egg or two; serve the morels and spinach over the eggs on toasted English muffins; 2) sauté with ramps, add some cream and green peas, serve over pasta. The cream really helps spread out the flavor if you only have a few or only smaller morels. If you want a more detailed recipe, I can ask my wife to write them up. She has morel cooking down to a science


Thanks Hugh. I'll give those a try. I have been rendering then down with bacon and using that on grilled cheese or omelettes. Cheers


----------



## Bullshroomer

Sandusky County. All found under Cottonwoods.


----------



## Bryan2508

JBwoodsman said:


> Hey all, new to the site and to mushroom hunting. Ive been looking around since early April, for places to hunt. Finally got into some Monday in Columbiana county.
> View attachment 31926
> View attachment 31928


Where at in Columbiana county??


----------



## WWG1WGA




----------



## WWG1WGA

I am new to this. I found these, and not sure if they will still be good to eat or not. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## JBwoodsman

Bryan2508 said:


> Where at in Columbiana county??


Southeast facing hill, fairly high up. Similar ground cover to “WWG1WGA’s” first two pictures.


----------



## Kenny Carpenter

shroomsearcher said:


> Stuff like this makes me think we should bring back some old style punishments. Like having offenders pilloried in front of the courthouse, to let the public pee on their heads, or abuse them in any way they thought suitable to the crime! I think that would straighten some folks out real fast!


Until you remember life was hell in previous periods. That kinda stuff begets itself which is why the murder rate was so much higher in say, the 1800s vs now.


WWG1WGA said:


> I am new to this. I found these, and not sure if they will still be good to eat or not. Any suggestions would be appreciated


Cut it in half. If its completely hollow eat it. If it has webbing or fibers on the inside don't eat. its a false morel


----------



## 1FunGuy

Also in Columbiana County. Haven’t found any yet this year. My deer population is up, and I’m wondering if there is a correlation?


----------



## Medinacountybrian




----------



## Medinacountybrian

I never have seen yellows look like this are they okay?


----------



## gutterman

The one is a grey. The other is verpa false morel. Two sure proof ways to tell a verpa....first is if inside is cottony or fibery which yours is not. However the second way to tell is a half free morel will connect stem to cap about half way up cap. With a verpa it will look like what you have a cap sitting on top of a stem and not connected roughly halfway up cap. A verpa cap will break off very easily as apposed to true half free


----------



## jpfootball57

Found about 50 yellows in southern ohio this weekend. All in valleys and north facing. This bunch was from last night with a few fresh oysters mixed in. This region is tapering off. Good luck to you northern boys and gals!


----------



## Medinacountybrian

gutterman said:


> The one is a grey. The other is verpa false morel. Two sure proof ways to tell a verpa....first is if inside is cottony or fibery which yours is not. However the second way to tell is a half free morel will connect stem to cap about half way up cap. With a verpa it will look like what you have a cap sitting on top of a stem and not connected roughly halfway up cap. A verpa cap will break off very easily as apposed to true half free


I thought so. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jpfootball57

Medinacountybrian said:


> I never have seen yellows look like this are they okay?


I agree gutterman. The grey/yellow is 100% edible and I pic those kind all the time. The other may be a smooshed yellow however the stem to cap is what concerns me. Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Medinacountybrian

jpfootball57 said:


> I agree gutterman. The grey/yellow is 100% edible and I pic those kind all the time. The other may be a smooshed yellow however the stem to cap is what concerns me. Better to be safe than sorry


Yes. I have never seen a a false look like that in Ohio. Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## hugh

still finding lots of tulips and yellows in franklin co.


----------



## JBwoodsman

1FunGuy said:


> Also in Columbiana County. Haven’t found any yet this year. My deer population is up, and I’m wondering if there is a correlation?


Most of the half frees I found right on deer trails; only one was stepped on.


----------



## 1FunGuy

JBwoodsman said:


> Most of the half frees I found right on deer trails; only one was stepped on.


Good to know! I did find my first one today, but only one. Anyone else finding a bunch in Columbiana County?


----------



## shroomsearcher

1FunGuy said:


> Also in Columbiana County. Haven’t found any yet this year. My deer population is up, and I’m wondering if there is a correlation?


Are you asking if the deer are eating them? I've never seen any evidence that critters eat shrooms. Other than bugs and slugs and such.


----------



## thunter

gutterman said:


> View attachment 32150
> View attachment 32152
> View attachment 32154
> View attachment 32156
> View attachment 32158
> View attachment 32160
> View attachment 32162
> View attachment 32164
> Another great day in the woods. Mixed bag. Big blacks. Big half frees. Little half frees. Little greys. Been finding blacks for over a month now. 274 total for day. 32 blacks. 23 greys. Rest half frees. Also picked blacks from first two rows of field for first time ever. Crazy good weather.


Nice gutterman, if your finding blacks after the halfrees are up they're bound to be Giants


----------



## JBwoodsman

Did find this in the fall looks like from a deer. I’m guessing it was honey mushrooms (black shoe strings on other side of tree)


----------



## gutterman

thunter said:


> Nice gutterman, if your finding blacks after the halfrees are up they're bound to be Giants


 yeah but surprisingly a lot of the blacks are fresh pops as they weren’t there couple days prior. Still a couple more trees in the area I hunt them yet to throw also so should be more fresh pops coming.


----------



## mikeyj80

shroomsearcher said:


> Are you asking if the deer are eating them? I've never seen any evidence that critters eat shrooms. Other than bugs and slugs and such.


Large morel growing right off my back step, nibbled to shreds. Definitely a raccoon or squirrel.


----------



## hugh

I'm calling this the year of the tulip. We've been finding scads of these little fellers







this spring


----------



## rmorrisonz

A bunch of nice ones on my trail today. North facing hills.


----------



## thunter

Ridge tops are done here in scioto Co, least my areas, last trip for me...most of what I found today is what I missed a few days ago or so, nothing new


----------



## Iceman44

This is my first year hunting for Morels. After about 2 weeks of searching I finally found 5 this morning. I also saw a bunch of these. I'm guessing they are pheasant backs? This was in Crawford County.


----------



## WWG1WGA

Iceman44 said:


> View attachment 32964
> View attachment 32964
> View attachment 32966
> This is my first year hunting for Morels. After about 2 weeks of searching I finally found 5 this morning. I also saw a bunch of these. I'm guessing they are pheasant backs?


What part of Ohio are you? All I have been finding are spikes and pheasants. I’m north western


----------



## Iceman44

WWG1WGA said:


> What part of Ohio are you? All I have been finding are spikes and pheasants. I’m north western


I'm in Crawford County. I had no luck the past 2 weeks until today.


----------



## WashCoMorels

Hi, everyone! I'm coming to you from Washington County in SE Ohio. I'm a little late to join the forum but wanted to get your opinions/experiences on a couple of things.

1. In this specific area, it seems we've had a bit of a strange year thus far... The vast majority of the morels we've found have been very small (just a couple blacks and then what I'm assuming were either grays or tulips), and in general the quantity has been lower. This has been the case in all of our hotspots, and has also been the story for an avid hunter we're friends with who lives a few miles away as the crow flies. She's been very thrown by the lack of yellows and actually had yet to find one as of the last week of April, which is very strange. However, we've seen some photos of huge hauls from friends who live more down in the river valley (we're more up on a ridgetop). The main explanation I can think of is that we've had one hell of a rollercoaster with spring temps here (as I think much of Ohio has). I don't think we've had a string of truly warm days longer than 2 since late March, and have had some wicked cold nights, with more coming this week. My main question is: do you think that once we FINALLY get into regular late spring temps in a week or two (days in the 60s-70s, nights in the 50s), there could be a late bloom? Or is it more likely that the season has moved north and we'll just have to accept that this year was weird for those of us up on the ridge? 

2. What are your philosophies on leaving morels to grow before picking them? Does it always make a big difference? Is there a cue for when you know they're not gonna get any bigger/fresher? The way they come up is still kind of a mystery to me, so I'd love to read any knowledge. I've been hunting for a long time but this year I've really dug into reading things online and am trying to become a better and wiser hunter. 

Thank you, oracles!


----------



## Aja

Columbiana


----------



## shroomsearcher

Good to see! Heading out tomorrow.


----------



## Kenny Carpenter

WashCoMorels said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm coming to you from Washington County in SE Ohio. I'm a little late to join the forum but wanted to get your opinions/experiences on a couple of things.
> 
> 1. In this specific area, it seems we've had a bit of a strange year thus far... The vast majority of the morels we've found have been very small (just a couple blacks and then what I'm assuming were either grays or tulips), and in general the quantity has been lower. This has been the case in all of our hotspots, and has also been the story for an avid hunter we're friends with who lives a few miles away as the crow flies. She's been very thrown by the lack of yellows and actually had yet to find one as of the last week of April, which is very strange. However, we've seen some photos of huge hauls from friends who live more down in the river valley (we're more up on a ridgetop). The main explanation I can think of is that we've had one hell of a rollercoaster with spring temps here (as I think much of Ohio has). I don't think we've had a string of truly warm days longer than 2 since late March, and have had some wicked cold nights, with more coming this week. My main question is: do you think that once we FINALLY get into regular late spring temps in a week or two (days in the 60s-70s, nights in the 50s), there could be a late bloom? Or is it more likely that the season has moved north and we'll just have to accept that this year was weird for those of us up on the ridge?
> 
> 2. What are your philosophies on leaving morels to grow before picking them? Does it always make a big difference? Is there a cue for when you know they're not gonna get any bigger/fresher? The way they come up is still kind of a mystery to me, so I'd love to read any knowledge. I've been hunting for a long time but this year I've really dug into reading things online and am trying to become a better and wiser hunter.
> 
> Thank you, oracles!


As far as your questions about temperatures and the cold/weird spring we are having, I think it's a toss up. From what I've read the 3 things that can really stunt the season are: prolonged freeze, prolonged temps above 80degrees, and lack of rain/moisture. Look back in this archived thread from March and April, seems like most people were getting pretty good quantities from late March-April. But, forecast is showing it's gonna go from chilly nights with highs in the 50s, to seasonable lows with highs in the mid 70s. If those temps. hold in the 70s, we might have another week or 2 to find those large yellows in low lying areas that seem to be typical late in the season.


----------



## morel_hunter1188

Found these a couple days ago in Warren County. Seems to be nearing the end, although we found a few somewhat fresh ones today. Maybe I just need to go to deeper woods with north facing hills.


----------



## thunter

WashCoMorels said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm coming to you from Washington County in SE Ohio. I'm a little late to join the forum but wanted to get your opinions/experiences on a couple of things.
> 
> 1. In this specific area, it seems we've had a bit of a strange year thus far... The vast majority of the morels we've found have been very small (just a couple blacks and then what I'm assuming were either grays or tulips), and in general the quantity has been lower. This has been the case in all of our hotspots, and has also been the story for an avid hunter we're friends with who lives a few miles away as the crow flies. She's been very thrown by the lack of yellows and actually had yet to find one as of the last week of April, which is very strange. However, we've seen some photos of huge hauls from friends who live more down in the river valley (we're more up on a ridgetop). The main explanation I can think of is that we've had one hell of a rollercoaster with spring temps here (as I think much of Ohio has). I don't think we've had a string of truly warm days longer than 2 since late March, and have had some wicked cold nights, with more coming this week. My main question is: do you think that once we FINALLY get into regular late spring temps in a week or two (days in the 60s-70s, nights in the 50s), there could be a late bloom? Or is it more likely that the season has moved north and we'll just have to accept that this year was weird for those of us up on the ridge?
> 
> 2. What are your philosophies on leaving morels to grow before picking them? Does it always make a big difference? Is there a cue for when you know they're not gonna get any bigger/fresher? The way they come up is still kind of a mystery to me, so I'd love to read any knowledge. I've been hunting for a long time but this year I've really dug into reading things online and am trying to become a better and wiser hunter.
> 
> Thank you, oracles!


I was brought up to believe shrooms pop over night, after a rain etc.... If your talking black, yellow/gray sponge...No
Half free's or Tulips, i wouldn't say over night so much, but in a matter of days to full maturity, yes
Sponge will go from fruiting to full maturity over a period of a few weeks or more, when they are all done blacks will go from being pale to jet black and start to become thin walled and on the verge of being brittle, this can happen at 3" or 6" tall, depending on conditions
As far as when they fruit, it's been my experience that the majority of the entire seasons blacks or yellows will get started when the soil temp hits that range where they will fruit, if the temps stay in that window for an extended period of time and moisture is right...good season
To me, there never seems to be a second flush, to any extent, even know it may drop out of that window, then warms back up into range or vice versa if it's a situation where it gets too hot, then cools back down
I revisited a hillside this season, after it warmed back up, where we had found 4 lbs. of nice blacks before the cold snap, all I found were some that we had marked and left, they were at full maturity, some were on their last leg.
I also had started finding halfrees scattered before the cold came, they should have been ready to really come up good, the cold pretty much put a stop to that and the warm weather afterwards didn't get em going again.
Some of my worst seasons have come after I was finding decent sized blacks in late March or even early April, best seasons have been those that seemed to take forever to warm up, here in south central OH


----------



## WashCoMorels

Kenny Carpenter said:


> As far as your questions about temperatures and the cold/weird spring we are having, I think it's a toss up. From what I've read the 3 things that can really stunt the season are: prolonged freeze, prolonged temps above 80degrees, and lack of rain/moisture. Look back in this archived thread from March and April, seems like most people were getting pretty good quantities from late March-April. But, forecast is showing it's gonna go from chilly nights with highs in the 50s, to seasonable lows with highs in the mid 70s. If those temps. hold in the 70s, we might have another week or 2 to find those large yellows in low lying areas that seem to be typical late in the season.


Thank you! I'll definitely be back out regardless once it warms up, so we'll see if anything else pops up. It's just awful here today... Pouring rain with a freeze coming tonight. I'm sure it's even worse up north



thunter said:


> I was brought up to believe shrooms pop over night, after a rain etc.... If your talking black, yellow/gray sponge...No
> Half free's or Tulips, i wouldn't say over night so much, but in a matter of days to full maturity, yes
> Sponge will go from fruiting to full maturity over a period of a few weeks or more, when they are all done blacks will go from being pale to jet black and start to become thin walled and on the verge of being brittle, this can happen at 3" or 6" tall, depending on conditions
> As far as when they fruit, it's been my experience that the majority of the entire seasons blacks or yellows will get started when the soil temp hits that range where they will fruit, if the temps stay in that window for an extended period of time and moisture is right...good season
> To me, there never seems to be a second flush, to any extent, even know it may drop out of that window, then warms back up into range or vice versa if it's a situation where it gets too hot, then cools back down
> I revisited a hillside this season, after it warmed back up, where we had found 4 lbs. of nice blacks before the cold snap, all I found were some that we had marked and left, they were at full maturity, some were on their last leg.
> I also had started finding halfrees scattered before the cold came, they should have been ready to really come up good, the cold pretty much put a stop to that and the warm weather afterwards didn't get em going again.
> Some of my worst seasons have come after I was finding decent sized blacks in late March or even early April, best seasons have been those that seemed to take forever to warm up, here in south central OH


Thank you for your answer! My philosophy has been to pick them when they're on the verge of drying out or are obviously getting chewed on by bugs and slugs. We did leave one (gray, I believe) by an apple tree as an experiment this year, though... It was the size of my index finger when we picked all the others around it on Easter Sunday, and I'll be damned if it didn't double or triple in size by the time it got broken by an animal yesterday. I'll have to see if I can find some before and after photos...


----------



## WashCoMorels

Found my comparison photos for this one! First photo was taken April 12th, next April 16th, then April 25th, and finally May 2nd. I had no idea they could change that much and is the reason I was wondering about leaving them to grow. Can I get a species confirmation?

April 12th:









April 16th:









April 25th: 









May 2nd:


----------



## thunter

WashCoMorels said:


> Found my comparison photos for this one! First photo was taken April 12th, next April 16th, then April 25th, and finally May 2nd. I had no idea they could change that much and is the reason I was wondering about leaving them to grow. Can I get a species confirmation?
> 
> April 12th:
> View attachment 33244
> 
> 
> April 16th:
> View attachment 33246
> 
> 
> April 25th:
> View attachment 33248
> 
> 
> May 2nd:
> View attachment 33250


Excellent time line washcomorel, maybe one of the better ones I've seen...you'll get alot of use out of those pics, as there are many threads every year debating whether morels grow or pop


----------



## hugh

WashCoMorels said:


> Found my comparison photos for this one! First photo was taken April 12th, next April 16th, then April 25th, and finally May 2nd. I had no idea they could change that much and is the reason I was wondering about leaving them to grow. Can I get a species confirmation?
> 
> April 12th:
> View attachment 33244
> 
> 
> April 16th:
> View attachment 33246
> 
> 
> April 25th:
> View attachment 33248
> 
> 
> May 2nd:
> View attachment 33250


Nice growth progression. You are more patient than I am  That is Morchella esculentoides (also known as Morchella esculenta and Morchella americana) or classic yellow morel, blond, sponge, etc.


----------



## Thru hiker

I'm finding some here in morrow county. There big ones or smaller tulips in heavy cover that got some protection from frost this morning.


----------



## hugh

We're still finding nice yellows north of Columbus. The cold spring has really drawn things out. I think we'll get at least another week or so of hunting


----------



## Thru hiker

hugh said:


> We're still finding nice yellows north of Columbus. The cold spring has really drawn things out. I think we'll get at least another week or so of hunting
> View attachment 33408
> View attachment 33410


I have to agree Hugh, I just got in to some fresh Grey's.


----------



## Aja

Mahoning county today in the snow


----------



## shroomsearcher

I have to figure that, up here in NE Ohio, the season could run through late May!


----------



## hugh

we're still finding lots of tulips in central OH


----------



## sb

*Franklin County - Central OH*

I had that "Uh Oh!!" feeling today in Franklin County as these were the only two found. . . . Just a few days away from crumbling.










Going to Athens County Saturday even though it's two weeks later this year than when we scored nicely there last year. I'm still hoping the yo-yo spring weather slowed them down there.


----------



## Thru hiker

I found a nice batch of crassipes along with some fresh tulips this morning while hunting north of c bus.


----------



## Smpotter

Found these 2 today in the back yard under an Apple tree, northern Lorain county, haven’t seen any until today


----------



## Norm walker

can anyone tell me what this is thank you


----------



## JBwoodsman

Cerioporus squamosus. Pheasant back, Dryads saddle.
Sorry Norm forgot to quote, dont know how to add after i already replied.


----------



## shroomsearcher

JBwoodsman said:


> Cerioporus squamosus. Pheasant back, Dryads saddle.
> Sorry Norm forgot to quote, dont know how to add after i already replied.


Easy, peasy. Just put your cursor at the beginning of your reply and click to get the blinking vertical line that tells you where your typing will start. Go to the reply you want to quote and hit the quote button. Go back to your reply and hit "quote this message" or whatever it says, and it will appear immediately above your reply. Then, put your cursor behind the second [/QUOTE], and click Enter a time or two! This will put a nice space between the post you quoted and your reply! 

It's not that hard. Just play around with it. That's how I figured this stuff out. How to post pics and such.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hey folks im new to this site. I found these guys on a year and a half old pile of hickory chips at work today. In the woods in central Ohio. They look good and smell good but I'm not sure exactly what they are.. any ideas?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Rusty, I have to tell you that I have no idea! Maybe someone else can chime in. Also, a good picture of the gills, or underside of the cap, can help, Also, a spore print can be invaluable!


----------



## morelseeeker

A word of caution for next year. This is the first time (year) I've found verpas in OH. Any newbies out there beware they look similar to half frees. Some folks in MI eat the caps but I stay away from them.


----------



## sb

Rusty -- This is a week later, but, take a look at or web search lacterus mushrooms with an image search and look at those. If you bruise the gills they exude a milky white liquid, hence the common name of milky cap.


----------



## shroomsearcher

morelseeeker said:


> A word of caution for next year. This is the first time (year) I've found verpas in OH. Any newbies out there beware they look similar to half frees. Some folks in MI eat the caps but I stay away from them.


I've found Verpa nearly every year. I'm in NE Ohio. Mostly find the conica variety.


----------



## morelseeeker

Around SW and central OH never have until this year. Odd huh?


----------



## morelseeeker

Wanted to say I found more big whites in OH this year than I ever have.


----------



## morelseeeker

morelseeeker said:


> Wanted to say I found more big whites in OH this year than I ever have.


I was thinking of an explanation for this and I was thinking maybe it was because of the stay at home order.


----------



## shroomsearcher

morelseeeker said:


> I was thinking of an explanation for this and I was thinking maybe it was because of the stay at home order.


It seemed to me more people were out than ever. The lock down came well before the morels started popping, and by the time they did people were ready to get out! Plus, being off work meant they had lots of time! Look at any lake that offers good fishing, they are mobbed!


----------



## morelseeeker

That wasn't the case where I hunt at first. Later it was definitely full of people


----------



## Mayicu2

I'm in Southwest Ohio, and would like to start mushroom hunting. Are there any experienced hunters in the area that would be interested in doing a little teaching? If so, feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## shroomsearcher

You've already taken the first step, there's a lot of knowledge right here. A few suggestions. Even if nobody gets in touch with you, get out there! That's how I learned. My first tips came from a couple of members of my fishing and hunting club who told me that morels grew on the property, and to look at elm and apple trees. Every other tip came here or from reading books and internet study.

I hope you have a digital camera. It doesn't have to be a real good one. I have a Nikon CoolPix L620 that I got for under $150 on sale at WalMart. Set it to take pics in the VGA format. That way you don't have to resize pic files to post here. Take pics in situ, and take a sample shroom for a good pic of the gills, and to do a spore print. 

Learn your trees. Certain mushrooms have particular affinities for certain trees. The Ohio Division of Forestry website has ID tools that are great! A few other websites that you should be aware of are; Ohio Mycological Society, Ohio Game Fishing (has a "wild edibles" page), Mushroom Expert. com, Jim Volk's Mycoweb. All are great sources of info. 

I wish you luck. I remember how I felt when I found my first morel! That was a decade ago, and it spurred me on to find more edible varieties. I'm up to about a dozen I guess, and ramps, a wild leek.


----------



## Zabz

Also check out some informational mushroom foraging videos by Learnyourland on YouTube and pick up a pocket guide like All the Rain Promises and More. Thats all I did. My coworker told me how to find morels on a jobsite and it's been an obsession ever since!


----------



## jg010682

here are all the field guides i use lots of good knowledge in them and if you still need help with identification just put some pictures on this site and pepple will help you out. Lots of us pay attention to a few different states and will be more than willing to offer a helping hand.


----------

